# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Российские Здравствуйте, друзья.

## fps2013

Российские Здравствуйте, друзья.
Я пришел разделить кое-что о наших китайских J20 последних картин.

----------


## xasan

Привет! Есть ли свежие новости, фотографии по этому самолету и двигателю?
В инете уже появились свежие фото.

----------


## fps2013

> Привет! Есть ли свежие новости, фотографии по этому самолету и двигателю?
> В инете уже появились свежие фото.


Количество 2016 последний тест модели. Количество 2101 имеет желтую краску, желтой краской, а значит, будет выпускаться серийно.

----------


## OKA

Несколько фото JH-7 и персонала : 

 

http://photo.81.cn/pla/2016-08/18/content_7213054.htm

С барышней : 

  

http://photo.81.cn/pla/2016-08/29/content_7227838.htm

По наводке :

http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com

----------


## OKA

"Еще новых фото и видео китайского истребителя пятого поколения J-20"

  




Подробнее : 

http://dambiev.livejournal.com/509442.html#comments

Еще новых фото и видео китайского истребителя пятого поколения J-20: dambiev


Познавательно : 

https://www.youtube.com/user/loupeko/videos

----------


## OKA

"В последние дни появилось многно фото китайских истребителей нового поколения J-20 из Чэнду, где находится авиазавод, там сейчас три подобных машины летают. Складывается впечатление, что завод начал производство первой установочной партии истребителей для ВВС НОАК.
Кстати, пару недель назад появились слухи, что якобы размер первой заказанной партии составляет 40 истребителей J-20, которые должны быть поставлены в ближайшие три года. При этом стоимость первых серийных истребителей опять же якобы составляет в районе 175-202 млн. евро за штуку. Все эти цифры конечно сейчас невозможно проверить и у меня вызывают сомнение, но привожу их тут, чтобы в будущем проверить насколько правдивы они оказались.

 

Номер 101, это уже стандартная заводская нумерация для серийных машин."

Много фото :

Post a comment - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"На днях на ряде китайских веб-сайтов опубликованы новые фотографии перспективного китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20.
Как ранее сообщал коллега bmpd , китайское авиастроительное предприятие Changhe/Jingdezhen Aircraft Industry Group (CHAIG) в Чанхэ (город Цзинджчжэнь) с 1990-х годов вело работы по программе создания среднего многоцелевого вертолёта СМН, с использованием, предположительно, несущей системы и моторно-трансмиссионной группы боевого вертолета WZ-10.  Впоследствии СМН получил индекс Z-20. Сам вертолет выглядит как полный клон американского вертолета Sikorsky S-70C-2 - "коммерциализированной" версии вертолета UH-60, поставленной в КНР в количестве 24 единиц в 1980-е годы. Первые изображения моделей и перевозимых на трейлерах деталей фюзеляжа Z-20 стали появляться после 2006 года.

  

Точные характеристики вертолета Z-20, а также ключевой вопрос о происхождении его двигателей пока не имеют ответа. Предположительно, первые машины должны оснащаться двумя китайскими турбовальными двигателями WZ-9 разработки и производства предприятия China National South Aviation Industry Company (CNSAIC, Чжучжоу, провинция Хунань), которые используются на боевом вертолете WZ-10, однако наиболее вероятно, что на серийных машинах Z-20 планируется использовать разрабатываемые CNSAIC перспективные двигатели WZ-11 (cчитается, что это безлицензионный клон Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6B-67) или WZ-16 (фактически модифицированная лицензионная деривация двигателя Turbomeca Ardiden, изначально предназначенная для китайско-европейского вертолета Z-15). Китайская армия в 1980-е годы закупила и продолжает эксплуатировать 24 вертолета S-70C-2, изучение которых,  и вдохновило китайских конструкторов на создание Z-20."

Новые фотографии китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20 : dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Армейская авиация НОАК "

     

Все фото здесь : 

Армейская авиация - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

"Новая серия фото китайского истребителя нового поколения
+ видео по ссылке
歼20战机双飞超低空掠过，接着一个垂  直拉升 - 今日头条(TouTiao.org)

   

Много фото : 

Пара J-20 вместе - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

и т.д.

Очередная подборка фото о ВВС НОАК от :

ВВС НОАК - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## L39aero

Что за контейнерок под движком?

----------


## OKA

Ещё немного J-20 

       

Deux J-20 débarquent près de Zhuhai | East Pendulum

----------


## OKA

" Третий серийный военно-транспортный самолет Xian Y-20 в Чжухае и еще много интересного

  и т.д.

Интересная фотоподборка прибытия авиационной техники на выставку авиационных и космических технологий Airshow China 2016. Она будет работать с 11 до 16 ноября в городе Чжухай. Первый раз Airshow China прошла в 1996 году. И сначала это было скорее интересное авиационное шоу регионального масштаба. Однако очень быстро авиационно-космическая экспозиция в Чжухае стала по-настоящему крупным международным салоном, на котором представлена практически вся авиационная и космическая индустрия планеты. Салон стал проводиться раз в два года под патронажем Госсовета КНР, Главного управления гражданской авиации КНР, Корпорации авиационной промышленности Китая (AVIC), Комитета по содействию международной торговле и правительства города Чжухай.

Китайский тяжелый военно-траспортный самолет Xian Y-20

Истребитель J-10B

Самолет ДРЛО KJ-500

Бомбардировщик Xian H-6K

Китайский многоцелевой транспортный самолёт Shaanxi Y-9

Ударный вертолет Z-10K

Пишут, что макет этого перспективного китайского БПЛА будет экспонироваться на выставке"

Фотоподборка от :

Третий серийный военно-транспортный самолет Xian Y-20 в Чжухае и еще много интересного: dambiev

----------


## OKA

" Пишут 11-й предсерийный J-20



Глазастые китайские военные блогеры увидели на носовом обтекателе фюзеляжа истребителя 5-го поколения J-20 серийный номер ХХ0011, который якобы указывает, что их уже построено 11 единиц."

Пишут 11-й предсерийный J-20: dambiev

Вай бы ноу, как грицца))

----------


## OKA

"Китайский БЛА вертолетного типа Golden Eagle CR500 "

  

Китайский БЛА вертолетного типа Golden Eagle CR500: dambiev

Подобное , в разведварианте, у камовцев было (Ка-135, 175 и пр.).


"30 октября 2016 года на статическую экспозицию междунароного аэрокосмического салона Airshow China 2016 в китайском городе Чжухай был поставлен первый опытный летный образец самолета-амфибии AG600 Jiaolong. Церемония выкатки этого летательного аппарата с постройки  состоялась 23 июля 2016 года на китайском авиaстроительном предприятии Zhuhai Yanzhou Aircraft Corporation (ZYAC) объединения China Aviation Industry General Aircraft (CAIGA) государственной авиастроительной корпорации AVIC в Чжухае (провинция Гуандун).

   

Как ранее сообщал коллега bmpd , ранее заявлялось о планах первого полета первого построенного прототипа AG600 в 2016 году, однако, более вероятно, что подъем самолета в воздух произойдет в 2017 году.

Самолет AG600 Jiaolong ("Водяной дракон") имеет длину 39,3 м, размах крыла 39 м и заявляемый максимальный взлетный вес 53,5 тонны (по ряду китайских источников - до 60 тонн), что, согласно утверждениям китайских СМИ, делает его самым большим современным гидросамолетом в мире (в сравнении с серийно производимыми сейчас ShinMaywa US-2, Бе-200 и Bombardier CL-415, - советский А-40 уже считается отошедшим в область истории). AG600 имеет четыре турбовинтовых двигателя WJ6 взлетной мощностью по 5100 л.с. (копия советского двигателя АИ-20, производится предприятием China National South Aviation Industry Company (CNSAIC) в Чжучжоу, провинция Хунань) с шестилопастными воздушными винтами.

В настоящее время объявлено о разработке двух модификаций самолета AG600 - поисково-спасательной (способна принимать на борт до 50 человек) и пожарной (забор 12 тонн воды). В дальнейшем возможно создание других модификаций, в том числе военных. CAIGA заявляет о наличии 17 заказов на самолет со стороны китайских заказчиков.

Программа создания самолета-амфибии AG600 была начата официально в 2009 году (первоначально использовались обозначения самолета JL-600, TA-600 или D-600, индекс AG600 употребляется с 2014 года), хотя, по ряду источников, фактически разработка была начата еще в 1980-е годы. Согласно китайским СМИ, инвестиции в программу AG600 с 2009 года составили около 3 млрд юаней. Первоначально датой первого полета первого прототипа назывался 2013 год, однако в последующем срок неоднократно переносился.

Для строительства опытных и серийных самолетов AG600 CAIGA и AVIC осуществили полную реконструкцию предприятия ZYAC в Чжухае. Тем не менее, данный завод является пока что по сути сборочной площадкой для амфибий. Для прототипа 001 центроплан, среднюю и переднюю части фюзеляжа и крыло изготовило предприятие AVIC Xi'an Aircraft Industry (Group) Company в Сиани, хвостовую часть фюзеляжа и хвостовое оперение - предприятие AVIC Hanzhong Aviation Industry Group Company в Ханьчжуне, а мотогондолы - китайская компания Flying North. Эта кооперация сохранится и в дальнейшем. Всего в разработке и производстве AG600 задействовано около 150 институтов и научных центров и 70 предприятий промышленности КНР."




Все фото здесь : 

Китайский самолет-амфибия AG600: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Чжухай 2016. Дебютный пролет пары J-20 на Airshow China 2016"




Фото здесь:

Чжухай 2016. Дебютный пролет пары J-20 на Airshow China 2016 - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"Авиасалон в Чжухае"

 

Фото салона в журнале :

Авиасалон в Чжухае - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

Пилотаж на J-10 :

----------


## OKA

Много фото J-20 со всех сторон :



Пилотаж J-20 на авиасалоне в Чжухае - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

Про пилотажников, лётчиц, и не только))  

  

Пилотажники на авиасалоне в Чжухае - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Девушки чжухайского авиасалона - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

" Турбовальные двигатели для китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20



Один из опытных образцов нового китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20 (бортовой номер "635") с новым "турбовальным двигателем уровня 1600 кВт"

  

Как сообщают китайские военные блогеры, на международном авиакосмическом салоне в Чжухае на стенде Китайской корпорации двигателестроения (Aero Engine Corporation of China) был впервые продемонстрирован турбовальный двигатель мощностью 1600 кВт, который называют первой самостоятельной китайской моделью двигателя этой мощности и который, как утверждается, установлен на опытный образец нового многоцелевого вертолета Z-20, то есть  в провинции Сычуань на высокогорном плато ( на фото ), также проходили испытаня нового турбовального двигателя для этого многоцелевого вертолета."

Турбовальные двигатели для китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Военно-транспортный самолет Y-20"

  

Много фото : Военно-транспортный самолет Y-20 - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный китайский фронтовой бомбардировщик J-17



 Пишут, что скоро увидим первый летный прототип."

Перспективный китайский фронтовой бомбардировщик J-17: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Учения ВВС НОАК "Красный меч"

В учениях в середине ноября участвовали пордразделения ВВС в Восточной зоне боевого командования Народно-освободительной армии Китая


Взлет пары истребителей J-10A


Истребитель J-10A с противорадиолокационной ракетой YJ-91 (китайская версия Х-31, что выпускается по лицензии) под левым крылом


Поражение РЛС ракетой YJ-91


Истребители J-10A готовятся к вылету


Истребители J-11B с двигателями WS-10 из состава 32-й авиадивизии, у самолета что выезжает к ВПП тоже похоже подвешены пара ракет YJ-91


Истребитель Су-30МКК


Истребитель-бомбардировщик JH-7A


Истребитель J-8DF


Самолет ДРЛОиУ KJ-2000

 
KJ-500


KJ-200

Фото отсюда
“红剑”体系对抗 多型战机升空迎“敌” - 中国军网

Учения ВВС НОАК "Красный меч" - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"Дозаправка в воздухе"

      

Дозаправка в воздухе - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

"Учебные полеты"

    

Все : 

Учебные полеты - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

"В сети интернет активно распространяется информация о ряде неподтверждённых критических просчетах, допущенных во время проектирования новейшего китайского истребителя J-20.

В китайских “социальных медиа” появилась “статья” некоего ветерана китайской авиапромышленности, который обрушился с критикой на руководство ЦК КПК по развитию авиастроения. Аксакал заявил, что развитие авиации Китая до сих пор зиждется на той помощи, которую оказывал Советский Союз, новых прорывов нет.

Об этом пишет “Военный Паритет” со ссылкой на китайские источники.

Основной поток критики пришелся на программу J-20. Якобы “вторая половина конструкции” этого самолета плохо сконструирована, даже стоит вопрос о практически полном перепроектировании машины.

Прежнего главного конструктора самолета Ян Вэя хотели с почетом перевести на работу в Пекин, однако командование ВВС жестко заявило, что он должен оставаться на рабочем месте и “нести полную ответственность до тех пор, пока не исправит все ошибки”.

В противном случае ВВС якобы угрожали отказом в выделении средств на развитие программы. В результате такого жесткого прессинга перевод этого человека в Пекин не состоялся.

Официальные источники данную информацию не комментируют. Часть военных экспертов предполагают, что это может быть один из элементов активной информационной войны между Тайванем и Китаем, который остро отреагировал на появление новой истребителя пятого поколения на вооружении у Пекина.

Новейший Китайский истребитель J-20 в ближайшее время может стать родоначальником целого семейства уникальных боевых самолетов. На его базе уже проектируются фронтовой бомбардировщик, самолет носитель противоспутниковых ракет и многоцелевой палубный истребитель.

Его часто сравнивают с Американским истребителем пятого поколения F-22 «Раптор» и российской машиной фронтовой авиации Т-50 ПАК-ФА, но по своей универсальности и назначению, новый китайский истребитель ближе к F-35 Lightning II.

Истребитель J-20 значительно крупнее своих конкурентов и стал третьей серийной машиной, принятой на вооружение после американских F-22 и F-35, российский самолет ПАК-ФА как ожидается поступит в серию не раньше 2018 года.

Отличительной особенностью китайского истребителя станет его многофункциональность, так как он сможет выполнять задачи по завоеванию господства в небе, наносить удары по наземным целям и уничтожать надводные корабли вероятного противника.'

В интернет просочилась информация о критических проблемах нового китайского истребителя J-20 | Военный информатор



Страсти по J-20. Главный конструктор хотел "соскочить" (Страница 1) — Переводы/обзоры — Форум сайта «Военный паритет»

----------


## OKA

"Бомбардировщик ВВС НОАК Xian H-6 на патрулировании в проливе Мияко около воздушного пространства Японии. 26 ноября 2016 года."






Just a nice pic: dambiev



"Комментарий Департамента информации и печати МИД России в связи с рабочим визитом в Россию Министра иностранных дел Японии Ф.Кисиды

2220-01-12-2016

По приглашению Министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации С.В.Лаврова 2-3 декабря с рабочим визитом Российскую Федерацию посетит Министр иностранных дел Японии Ф.Кисида. Состоятся переговоры глав внешнеполитических ведомств. Поездка Ф.Кисиды в Москву подытожит серию двусторонних контактов в политической, экономической, гуманитарной и других сферах в 2016 г. и станет финальным этапом подготовки предстоящего официального визита Президента Российской Федерации В.В.Путина в Японию.

Исходим из того, что общей задачей сторон является формирование добротной, содержательной повестки дня для встречи лидеров в Японии, призванной задать конструктивный вектор развития отношений двух стран, полнее раскрыть значительный потенциал сотрудничества.

Рассчитываем провести с японскими партнерами обстоятельное обсуждение всего комплекса вопросов, представляющих взаимный интерес. С.В.Лавров и Ф.Кисида обменяются мнениями как по двустороннему досье, с упором на дальнейшее уплотнение политического диалога и экономической кооперации, так и по проблематике укрепления взаимодействия в международных делах.

В ходе переговоров министры затронут проблематику мирного договора. В соответствии с договоренностью лидеров продолжается двусторонний диалог по данной теме.

Намерены взаимодействовать с Японией, непостоянным членом СБ ООН в 2016-2017 гг., по ключевым вопросам региональной и международной повестки дня. В числе актуальных тем – проблематика безопасности в АТР, в том числе в контексте сложной ситуации на Корейском полуострове, а также формирование новой архитектуры безопасности в регионе.

Отмечаем позитивные тенденции, связанные с активизацией российско-японского политического диалога, в первую очередь на высшем уровне. Президент Российской Федерации В.В.Путин и Премьер-министр Японии С.Абэ трижды встречались в этом году: 6 мая в Сочи, 2 сентября во Владивостоке и 19 ноября в Лиме.

В рамках подготовки предстоящего саммита плотно взаимодействуем с Министерством иностранных дел Японии. После визита Министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации С.В.Лаврова в Токио в апреле состоялось еще два министерских контакта – телефонный разговор 12 сентября и встреча «на полях» Генассамблеи ООН в Нью-Йорке 21 сентября.

Интенсифицировались межпарламентские связи высокого уровня. Вслед за июньским визитом в Токио Председателя Государственной Думы С.Е.Нарышкина в конце октября – начале ноября Японию посетила Председатель Совета Федерации В.И.Матвиенко. Состоялись ее встречи с Премьер-министром Японии С.Абэ, председателями обеих палат Парламента, а также представителями японской политической элиты, деловых кругов и региональных властей.

Перспективным форматом диалога с Токио становятся регулярные консультации по линии советов безопасности двух стран. 9 ноября в Москве проведена очередная встреча Секретаря Совета Безопасности Российской Федерации Н.П.Патрушева и Генерального секретаря Совета национальной безопасности Японии С.Яти. Обсужден широкий круг вопросов двусторонней повестки дня и глобальных проблем. Особое внимание было уделено тематике обеспечения безопасности в АТР.

Важным направлением сотрудничества в данной сфере является экспертный диалог по кибербезопасности. 10 ноября в Москве состоялись российско-японские профильные межведомственные консультации. Стороны условились подготовить соответствующий меморандум для подписания во время визита на высшем уровне.

Продолжается энергичная совместная работа по конкретизации и согласованию перспективных двусторонних проектов на основе переданного Премьер-министром С.Абэ в Сочи «Плана сотрудничества» и ответных предложений российской стороны, в том числе озвученных в ходе заседания Консультативного совета по модернизации экономики России (19 сентября, Казань), визита в Токио Министра Российской Федерации по развитию Дальнего Востока А.С.Галушки (6-11 сентября), а также первого заседания Рабочей группы высокого уровня, для участия в котором в Москву прибыл Министр по вопросам экономического сотрудничества с Россией Х.Сэко (3 ноября). Результаты этих мероприятий были обсуждены первым заместителем Председателя Правительства Российской Федерации И.И.Шуваловым и Министром иностранных дел Японии Ф.Кисидой на 12-м заседании российско-японской Межправительственной комиссии по торгово-экономическим вопросам 15 ноября в Токио.

Успешно продвигаются культурные связи двух стран. В декабре пройдет закрытие традиционного Фестиваля российской культуры в Японии – 2016. За одиннадцать лет своего существования Фестиваль дал возможность 14 миллионам человек познакомиться как с классическим, так и с современным искусством нашей страны. В этом году особой популярностью пользовались выступления артистов балета, приуроченные к отмечавшемуся в июне с.г. столетию гастролей Большого театра в Токио.

По поручению Президента Российской Федерации В.В.Путина и Премьер-министра Японии С.Абэ ведется работа над согласованием основных параметров Года России в Японии и Года Японии в России в 2018 году."

Комментарий Департамента информации и печати МИД России в связи с рабочим визитом в Россию Министра иностранных дел Японии Ф.Кисиды - Новости - Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации

))

----------


## OKA

"12 новых пилотов палубной авиации ВМС НОАК"

    




12 новых пилотов палубной авиации ВМС НОАК: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Проведение полетов" :

   

Все здесь :

Проведение полетов - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Про модификации F-7 познавательно :

http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...revodnie/2673/

----------


## OKA

"Состояние программы разработки истребителя J-31        bmpd

    Как пишет Alan Warnes в статье «China shows off», опубликованную в январском за 2017 год номере журнала «Air Forces Monthly», ожидается, что второй прототип китайского истребителя пятого поколения J-31 под наименованием РТ-2 совершит первый полет до конца 2016 года. Новый истребитель разработан и строится Shenyang Aircraft Corporation. Второй самолет будет отличаться от первого прототипа. Улучшения коснулись аэродинамики, направленные на снижение ЭПР самолета, и достижения большей степени малозаметности. На втором прототипе будет стоять усовершенствованное БРЭО, которое было представлено на стенде авиастроительного концерна AVIC на салоне в Чжухае под наименованием “Advanced Avionics Concept”.



    Первый опытный экземпляр китайского истребителя J-31, 2014 год (с) quora.com

    Изменения также коснулись оптико-локационной станции в носовой части, кроме того, в кабине пилота будут установлены небольшие дисплеи над одним большим многофункциональным дисплеем.

    Также увеличится размер отсека для вооружения, по сравнению с первым прототипом (у которого в него помещалось четыре устаревших ракеты «воздух-воздух» SD-10A), что позволит упростить размещение шести ракет SD-10A со складывающимся оперением. Второй планер J-31 уже построен для проведения статических испытаний. Источник автора сообщил, что J-31 будет оснащен китайским двигателем (предположительно WS-13A), но также сможет использовать и российские РД-93, которые устанавливаются на истребителе JF-17.

    Китайская корпорация СЕТС выставляла на своем стенде РЛС с АФАР KLJ-7A, которая рассматривается в качестве «мозгов» J-31, а также предлагается как опция для оснащения истребителей JF-17 Block 3 ВВС Пакистана.

    Летные характеристики J-31 в ходе авиасалоне в Чжухае в 2014 году подверглись критике, когда говорили, что «самолет летает как кирпич» с включенным форсажным режимом, и многие тогда полагали, что ему не хватает энерговооруженности. Но источник в компании CATIC сообщил автору публикации, что «в целом мы, китайцы, более осторожны в отношении опытных машин, чем вы на Западе, поэтому он так и летал».

    Этот истребитель в первую очередь рассматривается как экспортный, но AVIC выражает оптимизм в отношении того, что ВВС и ВМС Китая закупят его."

Состояние программы разработки истребителя J-31 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Первый полет китайского вертолета AC352

    

Напомню, что средний многоцелевой вертолет AC352 был создан как китайский вариант вертолета EC175 (H175), являющегося совместным проектом китайской AVIC Helicopter и европейской Eurocopter (ныне Airbus Helicopters). Согласно подписанному ранее соглашению, китайская и европейские стороны собираются выпустить 1000 вертолетов AC352 и H175.
Китайским производителем выступает Харбинская авиационная промышленная группа (HAIG). Одним из основных отличий китайской версии AC352 от европейской H175 являются двигатели WZ16 (Ardiden 3C), также являющиеся совместной разработкой китайской AVIC Engine и французской Safran Helicopter Engines.




lilibay Dec. 20th, 2016 08:21 am (UTC)

Разве с китайцев сняты военные санкции введённые за Тяньаньмэн или они его позиционируют исключительно как гражданскую машину?

imp_navigator Dec. 20th, 2016 08:35 am (UTC)

Европейские санкции остаются в действии, поэтому шла совместная разработка именно гражданской машины, что и по названию видно - AC352, индекс AC присваивается гражданским вертолетам.
Другое дело, что если Китай решит на базе этого вертолета создать какой-нибудь военный вертолет, то французы уже как-бы и ни причем будут, так как это уже дело китайской стороны, что делать с их интеллектуальной собственностью."

Первый полет китайского вертолета AC352 - Юрий Лямин


Где-то потерялись Ка-60, 62....


"Гражданин Китая Юй Лун признался в краже технической документации у компании United Technologies, в которой работал инженером, и их последующей передаче КНР. Об этом сообщается на сайте Министерства юстиции США.

По словам представителя прокуратуры, Лун знал, что его действия принесут пользу китайской оборонной промышленности и намеренно нарушил эмбарго на передачу секретных военных технологий, введеное правительством США в отношении Пекина.

С 2008 по 2014 годы обвиняемый работал над созданием авиационных двигателей, предназначенных для эксплуатации на истребителях ВВС США F-22 Raptor, а также на истребителях-бомбардировщиках F-35 Lightning II.

По совокупности обвинений Юй Луну грозит до 15 лет тюрьмы..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/20/chinaspy/

----------


## OKA

"Китайские военные получили новый транспортник

 
Y-9
army.81.cn

Народно-освободительная армия Китая приняла на вооружение новые военно-транспортные самолеты Y-9. Как сообщает портал China Military, первый такой транспортник был поставлен китайским военным 22 декабря текущего года. Новые самолеты будут использоваться армейской авиацией вооруженных сил Китая.

В настоящее время армейская авиация Китая располагает 11 военно-транспортными самолетами Y-7 (копия советского Ан-24) и Y-8 (копия Ан-12). Эти транспортники способны перевозить грузы на относительно небольшие расстояния — 1,9 и 5,6 тысячи километров соответственно. Благодаря новому самолету военные смогут увеличить дальность перевозок.

Новый транспортный самолет Y-9 разработан на базе Y-8F, который в свою очередь представляет удлиненную доработанную копию советского Ан-12. По неподтвержденным данным, транспортник может совершать полеты на расстояние до 6,7 тысячи километров. Перегоночная дальность самолета составляет 7,8 тысячи километров.

Транспортник способен перевозить грузы массой до 25 тонн. Разработка самолета велась с 2001 года. Первый полет нового транспортника состоялся в 2010 году.

Сегодня вооруженные силы Китая располагают большим количеством авиационной техники собственного производства, скопированной с советских летательных аппаратов. Например, в Китае для местных ВВС производятся самолеты J-7, H-6, J-11 и Y-5 — модернизированные копии советских МиГ-19, МиГ-21, МиГ-27, Ту-16 и Ан-2 соответственно. И это не считая уже упомянутых Y-7 и Y-8.

До своего распада СССР активно сотрудничал с Китаем, в том числе и в военно-промышленной сфере. В рамках этого сотрудничества Китаю поставлялись производственные линии той или иной военной техники, которые сегодня и используются для производства копий самолетов.

По заявлению «Рособоронэкспорта», подать в суд на китайцев за незаконное копирование уже невозможно по нескольким причинам. Во-первых, во времена СССР производственные линии поставлялись Пекину без какого-либо специального уточнения об объемах производства и копировании. Во-вторых, современные копии советских самолетов имеют только внешнее сходство; оборудование на них стоит уже китайское.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/27/shaanxi

----------


## OKA

Полёты на вертолётах :




В задымлении :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBK40TOOjds

----------


## OKA

"Многоцелевой истребитель Shenyang J-16 в объективе китайских споттеров "



Все здесь :

Многоцелевой истребитель Shenyang J-16 в объективе китайских споттеров: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Подготовка к полётам

----------


## Elfien

В Китае сейчас создается много различной военной техники.

----------


## OKA

> В Китае сейчас создается много различной военной техники.


Да, Китай большая страна . И много в ней авиационной и различной техники создаётся))

Что нового? Или интересного, например))

----------


## OKA

Много фото Xian JH-7A Flying Leopard в Новосибе  :

 

Боевые самолеты ВВС КНР в Новосибирске - Мгновения жизни

----------


## OKA

Фото J-20 :

 

С ПТБ :

 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...11223845748378

----------


## OKA

"Бомбардировщик Н-6К..."

 

Бомбардировщик Н-6К с полной бомбовой нагрузкой: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Противолодочная версия китайского Z-18"



Противолодочная версия китайского Z-18 - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

"В КНР продолжается создание новых модификаций самолётов ДРЛО с более высокими характеристиками БРЛС. Китайская промышленность в сфере авиационных РЛС осуществила прорыв от РЛС с механическим сканированием к системам с активной фазированной антенной решеткой. Специалисты корпорации CETC создали трехкоординатный радар дальнего обнаружения с АФАР, т.е. радар, обеспечивающий электронное сканирование по высоте и азимуту. В середине 2014 года появились сообщения о принятии на вооружение нового вариант «среднего самолета» ДРЛО с индексом KJ-500 («Кунцзин-500»/Kongjing-500, в переводе «воздушная тревога») на базе транспортника Shaanxi Y-9. В отличие от варианта KJ-200 с «бревнообразным» радаром, новый самолет имеет круглую неподвижную антенну РЛС на надфюзеляжной мачте.

     
KJ-500 похож на ZDK-03, которые были поставлены ВВС Пакистана, но оснащены новой РЛС, отличительной особенностью которой является наличие выступа спутниковой антенны на верхней части радара. Основные (оценочные) характеристики самолёта: экипаж четыре-пять человек, дальность обнаружения целей 400 км, максимальная взлётная масса 62 т, максимальная скорость полёта 660 км/ч, крейсерская скорость — 550 км/ч, практический потолок 10 400 м, максимальная продолжительность полёта 10,5 ч, максимальная перегоночная дальность 5 600 км. Длина KJ-500 34 м, высота 1,2 м, размах крыла 38 м.

KJ-500 поступили на вооружение 76-го полка 26-й авиационной дивизии ВВС НОАК, в составе которого находятся и предыдущие китайские самолеты ДРЛО — KJ-2000 и KJ-200, а еще два KJ-500 в состав морской авиации. «После принятия на вооружение комплекса KJ-500 ВВС НОАК демонстрируют потрясающие результаты на всех проведенных учениях. KJ-500 способен обнаружить истребитель четвертого поколения любого государства, более того, в некоторых случаях от него не могут укрыться даже самые современные истребители пятого поколения», — сообщил профессор Командного училища ВВС НОАК Чэн Хун."

Подробнее про новый китайский самолёт ДРЛОиУ Shaanxi KJ-500 : dambiev

----------


## OKA

Китайские барышни на учебных и пилотажных CJ-6 :




Фото CJ-6 :

Aviation Photo Search | Airliners.net

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщается в группе Modern Chinese Warplanes в www.facebook.com , 22 марта 2017 года китайское авиастроительное предприятие Guizhou Aircraft Industry Corporation (GAIC, Гуйян, провинция Гуйчжоу) передало ВВС НОАК два последних учебно-боевых самолета JJ-7A новой постройки. Данные самолеты, являющиеся китайским аналогом учебно-боевых самолетов серии МиГ-21У, стали таким образом последними в истории построенными в мире самолетами семейства МиГ-21. Серийное производство МиГ-21 в итоге велось в СССР и КНР суммарно 58 лет (с 1959 по 2017 годы).



Один из двух последних изготовленных для ВВС НОАК на китайском авиастроительном предприятии Guizhou Aircraft Industry Corporation (GAIC) учебно-боевых самолетов JJ-7A (китайских аналогов МиГ-21У) - самолет с бортовым номером "3827". Гуйян (Гуйчжоу), 22.03.2017 (с) www.facebook.com/Modern-Chinese-Warplanes


Переданные GAIC ВВС НОАК  22 марта последние серийные JJ-7A с бортовыми номерами "3827" и "3828", как сообщается в том же источнике, вошли в состав 2-й учебной авиационной бригады Сианьского летного училища на аэродроме Чжанъе (провинция Ганьсу).

JJ-7 представляет собой самостоятельно построенную в КНР на авиационном заводе в Гуйяне (при содействии авиазавода в Чэнду) копию советского учебно-боевого самолета МиГ-21У. Поскольку документация на МиГ-21У в КНР не передавалась, то в качестве образца для копирования использовался МиГ-21УС, приобретенный китайцами в Египте в 1979 году. Первый прототип JJ-7 совершил первый полет в Гуйяне 5 июля 1985 года. Серийный выпуск JJ-7 осуществлялся на GAIC в Гуйяне с 1988 года, с 1997 года велся выпуск модифицированного варианта JJ-7A.

Ранее сообщалось о закрытии линии по производству самолетов серии JJ-7 на GAIC c начала 2015 года, однако, как видно, выпуск данных самолетов там продолжился еще два года.

Выпуск одноместных истребителей семейства J-7 (МиГ-21) в КНР на предприятии Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group в Чэнду был прекращен в 2013 году, с завершением поставок в Бангладеш 16 самолетов F-7BGI.



Передача ВВС НОАК двух последних изготовленных на китайском авиастроительном предприятии Guizhou Aircraft Industry Corporation (GAIC) учебно-боевых самолетов JJ-7A (китайских аналогов МиГ-21У) - самолетов с бортовыми номерами "3827" и "3828". Гуйян (Гуйчжоу), 22.03.2017 (с) www.facebook.com/Modern-Chinese-Warplanes

 

Входящие в состав 2-й учебной авиационной бригады Сианьского летного училища ВВС НОАК учебно-боевые самолеты JJ-7A самого последнего выпуска, полученные, видимо, также в самое последнее время (видны машины с бортовыми номерами "3823", "3825" и "3826"). В бригаде также имеюся выпускаемые GAIC новые учебно-боевые самолеты JL-9 и JL-9A, выпуск которых в последние годы, таким образом, велся на этом заводе параллельно с JJ-7A. Чжанъе (Ганьсу), 02.03.2017 (с) www.facebook.com/Modern-Chinese-Warplanes "

Последние построенные МиГ-21 - bmpd

----------


## OKA

Полёты :

----------


## OKA

Немного про J-31 :

----------


## OKA

Полёты над морем на "Леопардах" :

----------


## OKA

"Испытательный полет китайского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения FC-31 «Кречет» "

 

https://twitter.com/xinfengcao/statu...40879302041600

Испытательный полет китайского многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения FC-31 «Кречет»: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Китайцы успешно протестировали экспортную модификацию своего ударного вертолёта Harbin Z-19. Сегодня, 18 мая, портал chinatimes.com сообщил о том, что в городе Харбин (провинция Хэйлунцзян) на территории завода Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing, входящего в состав корпорации AVIC, состоялись первые лётные испытания боевой машины Harbin Z-19E, получившей неофициальное прозвище «Черный торнадо».




Вертолёт Harbin Z-19 совершил первый полёт в 2010 году, а спустя два года поступил на вооружение китайской армии. В 2015 году компания Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing на выставке China Helicopter Exposition 2015 продемонстрировала полноразмерную модель Harbin Z-19E. По официальной информации, новая модификация является усовершенствованной версией Z-19 и предназначена для экспорта.
Первый полёт вертолёта Harbin Z-19E



Вертолёт проектировался для действий во время наступательных операций и борьбы с бронетехникой противника. Z-19E имеет тандемную бронированную кабину экипажа и комплекс вооружений классов «воздух-поверхность» и «воздух-воздух». Экспортная модификация вертолёта получила ряд улучшений, что делает её более бесшумной и безопасной для пилотирования в условиях реальных боевых действий. В частности, на вертолёт установлена система предотвращения попадания в винты посторонних предметов при полёте на малой высоте. По словам разработчиков, Z-19E полностью соответствует всем международным стандартам.


Вертолёт Harbin Z-19E на выставке China Helicopter Exposition military-informant.com

Z-19E несколько легче базовой модели: его максимальная взлётная масса составляет 4250 кг против 4500 кг у Z-19. Специалисты компании Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing заявляют, что им удалось максимально облегчить машину без ослабления бронезащиты и боевых возможностей, при этом по скорости и манёвренности «Чёрный торнадо» превосходит многие вертолёты в своём классе."

Китайский «Чёрный торнадо» совершил первый полёт | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

"Китайская корпорация AVIC занялась разработкой нескольких типов скоростных вертолетов, пишет Aviation Week. Модели двух таких машин без каких-либо технических подробностей были представлены корпорацией на одной из выставок в Китае; фотографию моделей в своем твиттере опубликовал немецкий эксперт по китайской авиатехнике Андреас Руппрехт.



Jueying-8
santaihu.com

Несколько стран мира сегодня занимаются разработкой скоростных вертолетов. Такие машины способны на вертикальные взлет и посадку и на горизонтальный полет более быстрый, чем у обычных вертолетов. Такие машины можно будет использовать для перевозки людей и грузов в районы, недоступные для обычных самолетов.


https://twitter.com/RupprechtDeino/s...27575257432064

Технические подробности о перспективных китайских вертолетах не раскрываются. Модель одного из них (синий на заднем плане) была представлена впервые еще на выставке в Чжухае в 2016 году. Она носит обозначение Jueying-8. Вертолет имеет узкий фюзеляж, двухкилевое хвостовое оперение и соосные тянущие воздушные винты в носовой части, с помощью которых машина сможет развивать большую скорость, и соосные же несущие винты.

Модель второго вертолета (на переднем плане на фотографии) прежде никогда не демонстрировалась. Машина выполняется по комбинированной поперечной схеме (подробнее о вертолетных схемах можно прочитать в нашем материале) с размещением несущих винтов на законцовках крыла и толкающих винтов под ними. Модель вертолета имеет M-образное хвостовое оперение...

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/05/22/helos

----------


## OKA

Пилотаж на J-20 :

----------


## OKA

Репетиция воздушной части парада в честь 90-летия НОАК: dambiev

  

Состоится 1авг. 2017г.

----------


## OKA

Встретился познавательный ролик про H-6 (мод.Ту-16) :

----------


## OKA

"10 июля 2017 года в 7-00 утра по пекинскому времени серийный образец разведывательно-ударного беспилотника (БПЛА) CH-5 ("Цайхун-5"), самого совершенного в настоящее время китайского аппарата такого типа, совершил первый испытательный полет, передает Центральное телевидение КНР.
Как сообщает военный телеканал CCTV7 полет продолжался более 20-ти минут и завершился на аэродроме в провинции Хэбэй. Руководитель проекта Оу Чжунмин после испытаний сообщил, что «несколько стран, среди которых как пользователи предшествующих моделей серии "Цайхун", так и новые потенциальные заказчики, уже ведут переговоры о приобретении CH-5 с разработчиком – Китайской академией аэрокосмической аэродинамики».

   

"Аппарат не уступает БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper американской корпорации General Atomics – беспилотнику-охотнику, который считается западными аналитиками лучшим в своем роде", сказал главный конструктор серии «Цайхун» Ши Вэнь.




По словам конструктора, «изготовленный из композитных материалов беспилотник может непрерывно находиться в воздухе до 60 часов – втрое дольше предшественников», дальность его полета составляет 10 тыс. км, взлетная масса может достигать 3,3 т.
В репортаже отмечается, что «аппарат может нести до тонны полезной нагрузки, в одном из вариантов – 24 ракеты». БПЛА может также использоваться для дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения и управления и нести средства РЭБ. Ши Вэнь добавил, что CH-5, кроме того, «может быть оснащен для патрулирования акваторий и поиска подводных лодок».
CH-5 – средневысотный беспилотник большой продолжительности полета (MALE, medium altitude long endurance). Его прототип совершил первый полет в августе 2015 года."

Полностью :

Новейший китайский беспилотник CH-5 совершил первый полет: dambiev

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Hw66DdOZE


Ну и "до кучи", про соляр очередной, так скать, винг))  : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpQxr0IJD7Y

----------


## OKA

"Военный парад в честь 90-летия образования Народно-освободительной армии Китая

Военные парады в Китая крайне редкое явление, ежегодные парады в честь годовщины образования КНР были только в 1950-х гг., потом традиция парадов надолго прервалась и возобновилась только в  1984 г., а потом было решено проводить их только в десятилетние годовщины образования КНР, поэтому следующие большие парады были в 1999 и 2009 гг. Но при председателе Си Цзиньпине проводится уже второй большой парад в честь других событий. Сначала в 2015 г в честь 70-летия победы над Японией, а сейчас в честь 90-летия образования НОАК. Правда данный парада прошел не в Пекине, а на полигоне Чжурихэ в автономном районе Внутренняя Монголия.
Напомню, что датой возникновение НОАК является 1 августа 1927 г.,  именно в этот день началось восстание частей гоминьдановской Народно-революционной армии в г.Наньчан под руководством Коммунистической партии Китая. С этого момента началась вооруженная  борьба КПК против Гоминьдана, которая через 22 года приведет к победе в гражданской войне и созданию Китайской народной республики.
В состоявшемся сегодня параде приняли участие различные образцы новой техники, принятой на вооружение НОАК в последние годы, включая новейшие истребители нового поколения J-20, истребители J-16, новую модификацию МБР DF-31AG, ЗРС HQ-9B, HQ-22, танки ZTZ-99A, ПТРК HJ-10 и т.д.

Фото Синьхуа и кадры с видео центрального телевидения Китая



Флаги Коммунистической партии Китая, Китайской народной республики и Народно-освободительной армии Китая



Легкие ударные вертолеты Z-19 формируют в небе иероглифы 八一 , то есть 8 и 1, означающие дату возникновения НОАК - 1 августа

 

Видео от Синьхуа без комментариев




От центрального ТВ Китая с комментариями на английском

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=0vVOXlgHC1U

Все фото :

Военный парад в честь 90-летия образования Народно-освободительной армии Китая - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

Промо-ролик китайских ВВС :

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны КНР официально сообщило о принятии истребителя J-20 на вооружение



Собственно констатировали факт, учитывая что самолеты летают уже со стандартными бортовыми номерами ВВС НОАК, участвовали в параде и учениях."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/664192.html

----------


## OKA

"Дозаправка в воздухе"

   

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2136613.html

----------


## OKA

Ещё про дозаправку :

  

Все :

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2138833.html

Познавательно :

Orbats - Scramble

----------


## OKA

Все фото :

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2141164.html

----------


## OKA

"В Китае «клонировали» американский вертолёт Black Hawk. Вчера, 9 ноября, журнал Popular Mechanics сообщил о том, что на одном из испытательных полигонов в Тибете прошли лётные тесты новых вертолётов Z-20.
Полёты сразу двух прототипов состоялись на аэродроме Сяхэ (Ганьнань-Тибетский автономный округ). Испытания новых вертолётов вряд ли вызвали бы интерес СМИ, если бы не их схожесть с американскими машинами Black Hawk. За похожий внешний вид китайские Z-20 уже прозвали Copy Hawk (от англ. copy – копировать).


​Вертолёты Z-20 на аэродроме Сяхэ. popularmechanics.com

Компания Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing пока не раскрывает характеристики новых вертолётов. Из официального описания известно, что машины имеют «вместительный пассажирский отсек, оснащены новейшими радиоприёмниками UHF/VHF и системой спутникового позиционирования GPS/Beidou».
На снимках новых вертолётов видно, что они оснащены несущими винтами с пятью лопастями, в то время как американские Black Hawk имеют четыре лопасти. Кроме того, китайские вертолёты имеют более короткую носовую часть. Известно, что в 80-е годы Китай закупил несколько образцов S-70 Black Hawk – экспортной модификации американского армейского вертолёта UH-60 Black Hawk. Но после 1989 года, когда китайское правительство подавило протесты студентов, западные страны ввели эмбарго на продажу вооружений в КНР. Китай неоднократно предпринимал попытки «клонировать» имеющиеся образцы техники, и в некоторых случаях они оказывались весьма успешными. Так, французский вертолёт Aerospatiale SA 321 Super Frelon стал китайским Z-8, а Eurocopter Dauphin производится как Z-9 и Z-19.


​Вертолёт Z-20 во время испытательного полёта. popularmechanics.com

Попытки «клонировать» Black Hawk долго были безуспешными, поскольку Китай не обладал техническими возможностями для производства авиадвигателей должной мощности. Известно, что первый испытательный полёт прототипа Z-20 состоялся только в 2013 году. По неофициальной информации, испытания, которые прошли в Тибете, позволят производителю протестировать работу силовой установки вертолёта в условиях разрежённого воздуха (средняя высота над уровнем моря в Тибете составляет 4000 м)."

Китайцы показали свою версию «Чёрного ястреба» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## OKA

Много фото :

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2149099.html




Cимволика с красными флагами и звёздами, серпом и молотом, помогает строить 

светлое коммунистическо-капиталистическо-социалистическое будущее )) 

Даёт +100500 очков к карме  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Самолеты ВВС НОАК на патрулировании в проливах Мияко и Баши"




Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1035955.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Слухи про испытания J-10  с новым китайским двигателем (предположительно новая модификация двигателя WS-10) с управляемым вектором тяги шли все последние дни. Наконец-то появилось первое фото. Судя по нему, сопло двигателя действительно похоже на те изображения, что утекали в интернет в предыдущие годы.

via китайский форум &#x9875;&#x9762;&#x91cd;&#x8f7d;&#x5f00;&#x542f  ; "




Ранее попадались вот такие изображения сопла с УВТ "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/689133.html



Первый полёт :

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает камрад Василий Кашин https://www.facebook.com/vasily.kash...E1r6utBRn1TK4I
появились новые фотографии китайских автожиров для спецназа. Пишут, что макс. взлетный вес 560 кг, макс. скорость 185 км/ч, полезная нагрузка 250 кг."

     

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1054928.html

Круть))

----------


## OKA

"Китайская армия осваивает новейшие стелс-истребители. 15 января, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что ВВС Китая провели первые учения, в которых были задействованы самолёты Chengdu J-20.


Истребитель Chengdu J-20. people.com.cn

Истребители Chengdu J-20 поступили на вооружение ВВС Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) в прошлом году. В марте 2017 года журналисты Reuters сообщили о том, что ВВС Китая получили первые экземпляры стелс-истребителей Chengdu J-20, а в сентябре пресс-служба Минобороны КНР официально объявила о принятии их на вооружение.

Учения с использованием J-20 проходили в режиме секретности на одной из военных баз ВВС Китая. В течение девяти дней «несколько J-20 провели реалистичные манёвры с истребителями J-16 и J-10C». При этом детали учений в НОАК не раскрывают.


​Пара истребителей J-20 открывает выставку Airshow China-2016. theaviationist.com 

Истребитель J-20 разработан корпорацией Shenyang Aircraft и собирается на заводе Chengdu Aircraft Industry. Производитель позиционирует самолёт как истребитель пятого поколения, оснащённый передовой электроникой и построенный с применением стелс-технологий, при этом вся техническая информация о нём засекречена. Первый полёт прототипа J-20 состоялся в 2011 году, официальная демонстрация — на авиашоу в Чжухае в 2016 году."

Китайский «стелс» учится воевать | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru



https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/stat...16113350324224

----------


## OKA

J-16

  

https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/stat...44742132830208

Shenyang J-16


  

 JL-10 (L-15)  Леин  «Сокол» 



Познавательный ресурс :

https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier

----------


## OKA

https://www.popsci.com/kj-600-china-plane

"Китайские авиастроители разрабатывают новый самолет - "летающий радар", сообщает International Business Times.




В материале говорится, что он оснащен радиолокационной системой, способной обнаруживать самолеты-"невидимки", построенные по стелс-технологиям.

Предполагается, что "воздушный радар", получивший шифр KJ-600, будет базироваться на новом китайском авианосце. По словам китайских военных специалистов, машина будет оснащаться передовым радаром с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), которая и позволит самолету обнаруживать "стелсы" США, такие как F-22 и F-35.

Отмечается также, что главное преимущество KJ-600 - это более совершенная система связи и радиолокации, позволяющая работать в значительно более широком спектре сигналов. Это позволит не только контролировать воздушное пространство, но и управлять палубными самолетами, базирующимися на авианосце, координировать их действия в воздухе.

Стали известны и некоторые тактико-технические характеристики самолета. KJ-600 разрабатывается Xian Aircraft Corporation. Предполагается, что самолет в окончательном варианте будет весить 25-30 тонн и иметь два турбовинтовых двигателя FWJ-6C. Экипаж, скорее всего, составит 5 - 6 человек."

https://rg.ru/2018/01/25/reg-szfo/vi...nevidimok.html

Был когда-то и у СССР такой известный проект...

макет

https://www.militaryfactory.com/airc...rcraft_id=1170

----------


## OKA

" ВВС НОАК в объективе Ричарда Йипа "



Много фот :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1071800.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Истребители Су-35 ВВС Народно-освободительной армии Китая на днях приняли участие в совместном боевом патрулировании акватории Южно-Китайского моря. Об этом сообщили в среду ВВС.
По сообщению, это стало первым практическим действием по выполнению военно-воздушными силами своей миссии в новую эпоху и проведению военных учений в условиях, максимально приближенных к боевым."

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1598433.html

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщило агентство Xinhua со ссылкой на официальное заявление китайских властей, многоцелевой истребитель нового поколения J-20 поставлен на вооружение в боевые подразделения ВВС страны. Как рассчитывает руководство КНР, «невидимка» поможет КНР сократить разрыв в развитии военных технологий с США.

Истребитель J-20 Chengdu еще больше укрепит боеспособность военно-воздушных сил и поможет им еще лучше выполнять «священную миссию» по защите суверенитета, безопасности и территориальной целостности страны, говорится в заявлении военного руководства КНР. Истребитель был разработан корпорацией Chengdu Aircraft Industry, первый полет совершил в начале 2011 года. Впервые он был представлен общественности на авиакосмическом салоне Airshow China—2016. Дальность полета J-20 составляет 5500 км, боевой радиус — 2000 км.
О том, какая именно партия новейших истребителей на данный момент поставлена в ВВС НОАК, не сообщается."



Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1082991.html

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель пятого поколения J-20, поступивший на вооружение ВВС Китая в марте прошлого года, станет основой для разработки целого семейства боевых самолетов. Об этом, как пишет Flightglobal, заявил заместитель директора по науке и технологиям корпорации AVIC Ян Вэй. По его словам, на основе истребителя завоевания превосходства в воздухе, каковым является J-20, помимо прочего, планируется создать и многоцелевой боевой самолет. Кроме того, наработки по программе J-20 планируется использовать в проекте истребителя шестого поколения.

Разработка истребителя J-20 велась в Китае с конца 1990-х годов. Первый прототип самолета с бортовым номером «2001» совершил первый полет в 2011 году. Он участвовал в испытаниях аэродинамической компоновки и технологий малозаметности. На последующих прототипах проводились испытания бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, систем гидравлики и пневматики. С начала января прошлого года разработчики и китайские военные проводили испытания серийных версий нового боевого самолета.

Считается, что истребители пятого поколения должны существенно повысить боевую мощь ВВС своей страны. К основными характеристикам, которыми должны обладать такие самолеты, принято относить эффективные пассивные системы обнаружения, широкое использование технологий малозаметности, полный инструментальный круговой обзор и сверхманевренность. Кроме того, истребитель пятого поколения должен быть «умным». Его бортовые системы должны помогать летчику вести самолет, в том числе и на сверхзвуковой скорости, и игнорировать управляющие команды, которые система считает ошибочными.

Какие именно новые боевые самолеты, помимо многоцелевого истребителя, будут созданы на базе J-20, Вэй не раскрыл. Вероятно, речь идет о самолете радиоэлектронной борьбы, истребителе-бомбардировщике и самолете-разведчике. Эти типы боевых самолетов обычно являются наиболее востребованными в ВВС многих стран. При этом для их разработки обычно используется какая-либо одна базовая платформа. Следует отметить, что прежде J-20 классифицировался как истребитель-бомбардировщик или многоцелевой истребитель.

J-20 построен по аэродинамической схеме «утка» с высокорасположенным треугольным в плане крылом, сопряженным с фюзеляжем. Цельноповоротные кили истребителя имеют большой угол отклонения в стороны от продольной оси; мотогондолы расположены под крыльями. Технические характеристики J-20 официально не раскрываются. Предположительно, истребитель имеет в длину 20,4 метра и размах крыла 13,5 метра. Самолет максимальной взлетной массой 36,3 тонны способен развивать скорость до 2,1 тысячи километров в час..."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/13/family

Большой "сарай"- отличная платформа))

----------


## OKA

"Западная зона боевого командования НОАК

J-16 fighter jets fly in two-ship formation - China Military

  

Хорошие фото истребителей "Цзянь-16", в том числе изнутри кабины, правда китайская военная цензура не дремлет, поэтому замазаны номера самолетов и экраны и т.п. внутри кабины. Судя по J-16 и тому что дело в Чунцине происходит, это должно быть 98-я бригада ВВС НОАК. "

Все фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/714542.html

----------


## OKA

"Китай занялся разработкой мощной гиперзвуковой аэродинамической трубы


Накопительные объемы гиперзвуковой аэродинамической трубы NASA в Лэнгли NASA

Главная государственная лаборатория высокотемпературной газовой динамики Академии наук Китая приступила к разработке новой гиперзвуковой аэродинамической трубы, в которой будут проводиться испытания моделей перспективных летательных аппаратов. Как сообщает Science Alert, это будет установка с самой высокой скоростью газового потока в мире.

Аэродинамические трубы позволяют оценить поведение той или иной компоновки разрабатываемого летательного аппарата или отдельных его элементов в воздушном потоке. Благодаря такой установке исследователи, в частности, могут оценить аэродинамический шум, сопротивление, обтекание, прилипание воздушного потока и образование турбулентных потоков.

Подавляющее большинство аэродинамических труб в мире позволяют проводить исследования на скорости потока до трех чисел Маха (около 3,7 тысячи километров в час). Существуют и установки, позволяющие кратковременно создавать воздушный поток со скоростью течения до семи чисел Маха (гиперзвуковой считается скорость более пяти чисел Маха).

Новая китайская гиперзвуковая аэродинамическая труба сможет кратковременно создавать поток газа со скоростью течения до 25 чисел Маха. Длина трубы по проекту составит 265 метров. За создание гиперзвукового воздушного потока в ней будут отвечать специальные детонационные камеры.

Предполагается, что в детонационных камерах будет создаваться смесь кислорода, водорода и азота, которая затем будет поджигаться и взрываться. За счет взрыва и будет создаваться высокоскоростной газовый поток. Как ожидается, новая гиперзвуковая установка заработает в 2020 году.

С 2012 года в Китае уже работает гиперзвуковая аэродинамическая труба JF12, способная создавать воздушный поток со скоростью течения до девяти чисел Маха. Она позволяет имитировать полет на этой скорости на высоте до 40 тысяч метров. Максимальные параметры «продувки» моделей могут поддерживаться на протяжении ста миллисекунд.

Эта аэродинамическая установка работает по принципу накачки высокого давления в специальные прочные объемы, которые затем разряжаются через сеть труб малого сечения. По аналогичному принципу работают и другие гиперзвуковые установки в мире. В JF12 проводятся испытания модели гиперзвукового беспилотного планера DF-ZF.

В Китае также ведется строительство гиперзвуковой аэродинамической трубы FD21. Она обеспечит испытания моделей на скоростях воздушного потока до 15 чисел Маха с имитацией высоты полета более 40 тысяч метров. Продолжительность создания условий в этой аэродинамической трубе будет несколько выше, чем в JF12.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/24/hypersonic

----------


## OKA

Кадры с полётами Н-6К :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVwYLiEM9YA

Кадры с вариантами возможного облика китайского стэлс-бомбара :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9MTSp_vyLc

----------


## OKA

> "Как сообщает камрад Василий Кашин https://www.facebook.com/vasily.kash...E1r6utBRn1TK4I
> появились новые фотографии китайских автожиров для спецназа. Пишут, что макс. взлетный вес 560 кг, макс. скорость 185 км/ч, полезная нагрузка 250 кг."
> 
>      
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1054928.html
> 
> Круть))


"Китайские ударные автожиры для спецназа НОАК

    

Автожир, выпускаемый Shaanxi Baohe Defense Science and Technology в интересах спецподразделений НОАК с подвешенными на фюзеляже управляемыми легкими ракетами "воздух-земля" с полуактивной ГСН AR-2. Предназначен для антитеррористических операций и военных конфликтов “малой интенсивности”. Боеприпасы разработаны Китайской академией аэрокосмической аэродинамики (China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, CAAA). Вес ракеты составляет 20 кг, 5 кг из которых приходятся на боеголовку. Максимальная дальность полета ракеты - 8 км, предельная скорость - 735 км/ч. Потенциальные цели - живая сила, бронемашины, дома и бункеры."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1123756.html

----------


## OKA

Фото и ролики на тему палубной авиации КНР :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1143629.html






"Ракетные войска Народно-освободительной армии КНР в условиях секретности провели пять летных испытаний аэробаллистической ракеты, китайского аналога российского «Кинжала», который американские разведчики назвали CH-AS-X-13, сообщил The Diplomat источник в правительстве США.

Первые испытания баллистической ракеты воздушного базирования, отмечает издание, состоялись в декабре 2016-го, последние – в январе 2018-го. В ходе двух последних тестов CH-AS-X-13 запускалась с модифицированного Xian H-6K (лицензионная копия советского реактивного бомбардировщика Ту-16), способного заправляться в воздухе и получившего название H6X1/H-6N.

CH-AS-X-13 представляет собой двухступенчатую твердотопливную баллистическую ракету дальностью полета до 3000 километров. Американские эксперты полагают, что CH-AS-X-13 разработана на основе баллистической ракеты средней дальности DF-21, от которых отличается использованием композиционных материалов (в целях снижения веса).

Поскольку, по оценкам специалистов, H6X1/H-6N имеет боевой радиус около 6000 километров, то CH-AS-X-13 способна достичь США. По словам источника The Diplomat, в Вашингтоне полагают, что китайская аэробаллистическая ракета будет готова к развертыванию к 2025 году.

В мае 2017 года в США впервые заявили о ведущихся в Китае работах по созданию двух аэробаллистических ракет, одна из которых переносит ядерное оружие. В свою очередь, отмечает The Diplomat, в сентябре 2016 года в Китае говорили о планах к середине 2020-х годов развернуть новое поколение стратегических бомбардировщиков дальнего действия.

Издание отмечает, что в настоящее время, кроме Китая, аэробаллистическими ракетами располагает Россия, у которой имеется «Кинжал», хотя ранее работы над баллистическими ракетами воздушного базирования велись в США и СССР.

Стремясь в мировые лидеры, Китай предпринимает попытки создания оружия мирового уровня. Согласно последним сообщениям зарубежной прессы, китайским специалистам удалось получить новые успехи в рамках одного из самых смелых проектов. При удачном завершении текущих работ военно-воздушные силы Народно-освободительной армии Китая смогут получить новую баллистическую ракету воздушного базирования. Такое оружие может заметным образом повлиять на ударный потенциал китайской дальней авиации, а также способно усилить воздушную компоненту стратегических ядерных сил.

Последние сообщения о ходе перспективного китайского проекта поступили несколько дней назад от американского издания The Diplomat. Его журналисты смогли пообщаться с неназванным представителем правительства США, имеющим доступ к разведывательной информации по Китаю. Источник поделился некоторыми сведениями о китайском проекте, а также рассказал о последних успехах зарубежных специалистов. По его данным, перспективная ракета не просто существует, но и успела пройти ряд испытаний.

Как и во многих других случаях, официальное название нового китайского оружия пока остается неизвестным. В связи с этим американские разведчики используют временное обозначение CH-AS-X-13, в котором отражены страна-разработчик, класс изделия и стадия опытно-конструкторских работ. Большая часть сведений об этом изделии либо неизвестна разведке США, либо пока не подлежит оглашению. Впрочем, некоторые данные приводятся в открытой печати.

По данным источника The Diplomat, ракета CH-AS-X-13 должна войти в комплекс вооружения модернизированного бомбардировщика H-6X1 / H-6N. Эта машина является очередным вариантом развития советского самолета Ту-16, созданным китайскими специалистами. При помощи установки некоторого оборудования и определенной доработки конструкции самолет становится носителем аэробаллистической ракеты. Летно-технические характеристики бомбардировщиков H-6 позволяют увеличить допустимые рубежи пуска перспективных ракет с понятным ростом их боевой эффективности.

Существуют определенные предположения о корнях нового проекта. Так, ракета CH-AS-X-13 могла быть разработана на основе существующей DF-21. Последняя представляет собой баллистическую ракету средней дальности, используемую с мобильной пусковой установкой. Возможно, китайские конструкторы переработали это изделие, благодаря чему оно получило возможность старта с самолета-носителя. Для решения такой конструкторской задачи могла понадобиться серьезная переработка базового изделия. Впрочем, нельзя исключать, что аэробаллистическая ракета является полностью новой разработкой, строящейся на известных решениях и компонентах.

The Diplomat пишет, что новая ракета построена по двухступенчатой схеме. В конструкции обоих корпусов могут использоваться композиционные материалы, позволяющие снизить их массу. Облегченная конструкция должна снижать нагрузку на носитель, позволяя получить определенные преимущества. Также изделие должно иметь отделяемую головную часть с боезарядом того или иного типа. На обеих ступенях ракеты используются твердотопливные двигатели. В целом, новая аэробаллистическая ракета может быть похожа на некоторые другие образцы оружия китайской разработки.

Точные сведения о типе или мощности боевой части пока отсутствуют. В то же время неназванные правительственные источники The Diplomat указывают, что китайская ракета сможет нести ядерный боезаряд. Прорабатывается ли вариант ракеты с конвенциональной боевой частью – неизвестно.

За счет старта с самолета-носителя, обеспечивающего первоначальный разгон и подъем на определенную высоту, двухступенчатая ракета может показывать высокие боевые характеристики. Американские разведчики считают, что изделие CH-AS-X-13 с воздушным стартом способно доставить боевую часть на расстояние до 3 тыс. км от точки запуска.

По известным данным, проект перспективной авиационной ракеты с условным обозначением CH-AS-X-13 уже вышел из стадии конструкторских работ, и теперь китайские специалисты заняты испытаниями нового вооружения. Источники The Diplomat в разведке США утверждают, что первый полет бомбардировщика H-6, ставшего первым носителем опытной аэробаллистической ракеты, с таким оружием состоялся еще в декабре 2016 года. При этом они не уточнили, на каком полигоне проводились такие испытания, и как себя показала ракета. Фактически известен только сам факт первого пуска в конце позапрошлого года.

В течение прошедшего 2017 года ракетостроители и военно-воздушные силы осуществили еще три тестовых запуска опытных ракет. Какие-либо подробности технического характера остаются неизвестными. Место, время и результаты проверок также не уточняются. Пятый испытательный пуск провели в самом конце января. Любопытно, что именно сведения о пятых испытаниях стали фактическим поводом для волны публикаций в зарубежной прессе.

Американская разведка либо не располагает подробными сведениями о китайских испытаниях, либо не спешит делиться ими. Впрочем, были уточнены некоторые особенности двух последних запусков. В них носителем опытного изделия CH-AS-X-13 являлся дальний бомбардировщик H-6K – одна из последних модификаций самолета, способная нести современное ракетное и бомбовое вооружение, а также оснащенная аппаратурой для дозаправки в полете.

Ситуация с бомбардировщиком H-6X1 / H-6N, которому якобы предстоит стать штатным носителем аэробаллистической ракеты, пока до конца не ясна. В конце лета прошлого года были опубликованы фотографии ранее неизвестной модификации достаточно старого бомбардировщика, но точная информация о ней не сообщалась. Вскоре появилась версия, объясняющая цели и задачи обновленного самолета. Предполагается, что именно он должен стать основным носителем ракеты CH-AS-X-13.

По всей видимости, пока самолету-носителю и перспективной ракете для него предстоит проходить испытания и показывать свои реальные возможности только в пределах полигонов. Как и любые другие новые разработки, они нуждаются в полномасштабных испытаниях, на которые требуется определенное время. Источники издания The Diplomat утверждают, что ракета CH-AS-X-13 может поступить на вооружение китайских ВВС только в середине следующего десятилетия.

Аэробаллистическая ракета с высокими характеристиками сможет самым серьезным образом повлиять на ударный потенциал дальней авиации НОАК. По разным оценкам, бомбардировщики H-6 последней модификации, адаптированной для использования перспективных ракет, будут иметь боевой радиус на уровне 6 тыс. км. Таким образом, в идеальных условиях такой самолет, используя изделие CH-AS-X-13, сможет атаковать цель на дальности порядка 9 тыс. км от своей базы. При этом к цели будет доставлена боевая часть достаточной мощности, способная нанести противнику существенный ущерб.

Уже сейчас отмечается, что появление аэробаллистических ракет средней дальности станет серьезной угрозой для вероятного противника. Такое оружие выгодно отличается от авиационных средств поражения других классов и имеет определенные преимущества перед ними. Так, дальность самостоятельного полета ракеты на уровне 3 тыс. км позволит самолету-ракетоносцу не приближаться к зонам противовоздушной обороны противника. Более того, при некоторых обстоятельствах выход на рубеж пуска и старт ракеты могут оказаться незамеченными. Все это повышает боевую живучесть самолета и вероятность полноценного выполнения поставленной задачи.

Вскоре после старта ракета CH-AS-X-13 должна выходить на баллистическую траекторию. Подобно некоторым другим ударным системам, она поднимается на значительную высоту, после чего сброшенный боевой блок по инерции продолжает движение к цели. На нисходящей части траектории головная часть должна разгоняться до высоких скоростей, затрудняющих ее перехват. В этом отношении аэробаллистическое изделие может показывать более высокую живучесть в сравнении с крылатыми ракетами.

Насколько известно, перспективное изделие, пока известное под названием CH-AS-X-13, может стать первой аэробаллистической ракетой среднего класса, принятой на вооружение Народно-освободительной армии Китая. Пока ее ВВС не располагают таким оружием, что понятным образом сказывается на их потенциале. Появление принципиально новой системы с высокими техническими и боевыми характеристиками приведет к понятным последствиям военно-политического характера.

Даже беглый взгляд на глобус позволяет определить, какие районы могут находиться «на прицеле» перспективной ракеты с дальностью стрельбы в 3 тыс. км. При этом не следует забывать про их носители, способные вынести рубеж пуска на 6 тыс. км от своих аэродромов. Таким образом, под контролем бомбардировщиков H-6 последней модификации, вооруженных ракетами CH-AS-X-13, оказывается весь Азиатско-Тихоокеанский регион и часть близлежащих районов. Нетрудно представить список стран, которые будут обеспокоены появлением у Китая нового оружия.

Впрочем, пока ситуация не выглядит угрожающей и позволяет не паниковать. Согласно доступным данным, китайский проект CH-AS-X-13 на данный момент находится на стадии испытаний опытных образцов, которые будут продолжаться еще несколько лет. Если информация американской прессы соответствует действительности, то новая ракета сможет поступить на вооружение только к 2025 году. За оставшееся время все заинтересованные страны смогут изучить ситуацию, составить свои планы и принять определенные меры. Кроме того, в ближайшем будущем может появиться новая информация о китайской разработке, способная повлиять на поиск решений.

Любопытно, что на данный момент китайский проект аэробаллистической ракеты не является единственным в своем роде. Несколько недель назад российское руководство впервые рассказало об отечественном проекте аэробаллистической ракеты под названием «Кинжал». Характерной чертой этого изделия, по официальным данным, является гиперзвуковая скорость на конечном участке полета, что повышает боевую эффективность и практически исключает успешный перехват. При этом ракета отличается сравнительно малыми габаритами, благодаря чему ее может нести перехватчик МиГ-31БМ.

Как оказалось, параллельно с созданием российского проекта конструкторские работы велись в Китае. Новая ракета для ВВС НОАК в позапрошлом году вышла на испытания, и, насколько известно, до сих пор находится на этой стадии. К настоящему времени выполнено пять испытательных пусков, и следует ожидать, что в ближайшем будущем поступят новые сообщения о проведении подобных тестов. На дальнейшие работы может уйти несколько лет, после чего изделие CH-AS-X-13 получит шанс поступить на вооружение. Будет ли новый китайский проект успешным, и удастся ли военно-воздушным силам получить принципиально новое оружие с высоким потенциалом – станет ясно позже."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1892052.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Бомбардировщик-ракетоносец H-6K ВВС НОАК впервые совершил посадку на риф в Южно-Китайском море

Дальний бомбардировщик-ракетоносец  Н-6К 10-й бомбардировочной дивизии ВВС НОАК впервые совершил посадку  на спорном острове Юнсиндао (англоязычное название Вуди, Парасельские острова). Юнсиндао удален от острова Хайнань на 350 км. Длина взлетно-посадочной полосы на острове после расширения в 2014 году достигла 3 км. В феврале 2016 года Китай разместил на острове две батареи зенитно-ракетных комплексов HQ-9. В это же время на острове были замечены истребители J-11 и истребители-бомбардировщики JH-7. Также сообщалось о дислоцировании там противокорабельных комплексов средней дальности YJ-62 и беспилотных летательных аппаратов."

 

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1180724.html

----------


## OKA

"Китайцы научились испытывать «стелсы»

Китайская корпорация Shenyang объявила о разработке и успешном испытании собственной технологии проверки малозаметности самолетов. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, новая технология позволит оценивать эффективную площадь рассеяния перспективных летательных аппаратов и надводных кораблей.

Упрощенно говоря, эффективная площадь рассеяния представляет собой площадь некой плоскости, расположенной перпендикулярно падающей на него электромагнитной волне, которая создает в точке, где расположен приемник радиолокационной станции ту же плотность потока мощности, что и реальный отражающий объект.

Уменьшение показателя эффективной площади рассеяния позволяет делать тот или иной объект менее заметным для радиолокационных станций. Для этого используется несколько технологий, включая особую геометрическую форму объекта, отражающую часть излучения в стороны, а не обратно к радару, а также радиопоглощающие покрытия.

Уменьшение эффективной площади рассеяния объекта в зависимости от использованных технических решений можно рассчитать, однако точные значения можно получить только с помощью испытаний, которые обычно проводятся на моделях летательных аппаратов или кораблей.

Подробности о технологии измерения эффективной площади рассеяния объектов, которую разработала китайская корпорация Shenyang, не раскрываются. Известно только, что ее отработали на истребителе J-11 (доработанная копия советского Су-27). Теперь технологию планируется использовать для доработки новых истребителей J-20 и FC-31, а также модернизации J-16.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/24/stealth

----------


## OKA

" Железный камикадзе из Китая: беспилотный ударный БПЛА на базе снятых с вооружения J-6.


БПЛА на базе J-6 

Ну, во-первых, он худо-бедно сверхзвуковой... Кто? Ну вот этот, бывший истребитель J-6, конечно. Который после того, как машину сняли с вооружения ВВС Китая (в 2010 году) переделали в самолет-снаряд, сиречь, в крылатую ракету. Только довольно большую, конечно - взлетный вес так и остался чуть меньше восьми тонн, а боевая нагрузка в варианте "камикадзе" может быть и побольше оригинальных 500кг, тем более, что топлива на обратный путь брать не надо. Да и места для "интеллекта" тут экономить не надо, можно и мощную БРЭО поставить. Возможно, что система может атаковать и больше одной цели - что помешает сбросить и навести традиционную КАБ на одну цель, к примеру, а потом атаковать уже в стиле "божественного ветра" - другую?

СМИ Тайваня утверждают, что значительное количество таких машин сосредоточено напротив их острова, и что такие самолеты-снаряды могут быть использованы для перегрузки ПВО, чтобы потом продолжить атаку на расстрелявшие боекомплект ЗРК более традиционными огневыми средствами."

https://strangernn.livejournal.com/1742384.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Red Sword-2018"

    

Фото :

Moments in "Red Sword-2018" confrontation training - China Military

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Китай продолжает демонстрировать свои возможности в области авиастроения. Вчера, 1 августа, портал thedrive.com опубликовал новые снимки истребителя Chengdu J-20, на которых самолёт показан в деталях.
Теперь же в сеть попали снимки J-20, на которых можно рассмотреть некоторые особенности новых китайских «стелсов». Известно, что фотографии сделаны на испытательном аэродроме китайской корпорации Chengdu, на снимках изображён новый образец самолёта в заводской «грунтовке».

  
Истребитель Chengdu J-20. thedrive.com 

На снимках отчётливо видны носовые датчики, вероятнее всего, использующиеся для предупреждения об облучении вражеским радаром и приближении ракет. Также можно рассмотреть, где размещены «утопленные» в фюзеляж антенны и другие приборы. В китайской разработке прослеживаются черты экспериментального российского истребителя МиГ 1.44, а также американских «стелсов» F-22 и F-35."

https://warspot.ru/12579-kitayskiy-stels-v-detalyah

----------


## OKA

" Церемония передачи 12 учебно-боевых самолетов JL-10 авиации ВМС НОАК

Напомню, что название JL-10 присвоено учебно-боевым самолетам L-15 для собственно НОАК после их принятия на вооружение. "

  

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/748396.html

Учебники сверхзвуковые - это хорошо)

----------


## OKA

" Прошлогодний экспортный каталог Aerospace Long-March International Trade Co. Ltd. являющейся дочерней компанией китайской государственной аэрокосмической корпорации CASC (China Aerospace Science и Technology Corporation) и занимающейся экспортом продукции предприятий этой корпорации..."



https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/751363.html

Большой пост с множеством красивых картинок и фото))


Немного "Red propaganda@ от китайских товарищей :

----------


## Djoker

*Пилотажная группа "1-е августа" в Толмачёво*





Ещё фото: https://wizarden.livejournal.com/132786.html

----------


## Avia M

> *Пилотажная группа "1-е августа" в Толмачёво*


Вчера прибыли в Кубинку.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Чебару))



https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/752364.html

----------


## OKA

" Крупнейший гидросамолет приступил к испытаниям на воде

Перспективный китайский самолет-амфибия AG600 полностью прошел этап наземных испытаний и перешел к проверкам на воде. Как сообщает «Синьхуа», проверки крупнейшего в мире из готовящихся к производству гидросамолетов будут проводиться в водохранилище на реке Чжанхэ в Цзинмэне провинции Хубэй. В настоящее время специалисты готовят самолет к спуску на воду.

Наземные испытания AG600, разрабатываемого со второй половины 2000-х годов, проводились с мая 2017 года. Самолет выполнял пробежки по взлетно-посадочной полосе аэродрома в Чжухае, а также выполнял взлеты и посадки. Испытания на воде позволят проверить фюзеляж и поплавковые конструкции, а также испытать гидросамолет в различных режимах, включая взлет с воды, посадку и глиссирование.

Длина китайского самолета-амфибии составляет 37 метров, а размах крыла — 38,8 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 53,5 тонны. Гидросамолет может выполнять полеты на расстояние до пяти тысяч километров. AG600 способен перевозить до 50 человек и выполнять полеты на скорости до 570 километров в час.

AG600 способен находиться в воздухе до 12 часов. В версии, предназначенной для пожаротушения, новый китайский гидросамолет сможет набирать воду из водоемов в режиме глиссирования со скоростью 0,6 тонны в секунду. В настоящему времени разработчики уже получили заказы на поставку 17 гидросамолетов.

Прежде крупнейшим гидросамолетом считался советский А-40 «Альбатрос». Самолет имел в длину 45,7 метра и размах крыла 42,5 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса гидросамолета составляла 90 тонн. Он мог развивать скорость до 800 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до пяти тысяч километров.

А-40 имел исключительно военное применение. Гидросамолет был предназначен для перевозки и применения торпед, противолодочных ракет, глубинных бомб, мин и гидроакустических буев. Всего по проекту «Альбатрос», начавшемуся в 1986 году, были собраны два самолета; серийное производство так и не началось. Проект А-40 закрыли в 2012 году.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/28/lake

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

J-10 пилотажной группы «1 августа» ВВС КНР на форуме «Армия 2018».
         
https://www.flickr.com/photos/realho...57698871779131

----------


## OKA

+ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIQj-G1bAic

+ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk5uKigz1Tg

Множество ссылок в жыжы https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" На аэродроме авиастроительного предприятия Guizhou Aviation Industry Corporation (GAIC) в городе Аньшунь начался этап заводских наземных испытаний китайского экспортного легкого истребителя FTC-2000G. Самолет является дальнейшим развитием учебно-тренировочного самолета FTC-2000 Shanying с улучшенным боевым потенциалом, имеет 7 узлов для подвески вооружения, максимальный вес боевой нагрузки 3000 кг, нормальная взлетная масса 8000 кг, дальность 1650 км, продолжительность полета 2 часа.
Сообщается, что первый полет FTC-2000G совершит на авиационно-космическом салоне Airshow China 2018 в Чжухае. "

 

Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1291139.html

----------


## OKA

" Пользователь твиттера под ником dafeng cao, периодически делающий записи о новых китайских вооружениях и военной технике, опубликовал короткое видео испытаний аппаратов, которые, предположительно, являются прототипами перспективного гиперзвукового беспилотника DF-ZF. Подробности о том, где и когда была сделана видеозапись, dafeng cao не уточнил.


https://twitter.com/dafengcao/status...36417843056641

На видеозаписи показан процесс наполнения и запуска стратостата с подвешенным на нем модулем, в котором закреплены три планера. Два планера похожи друг на друга, а третий несколько отличается от них. Предположительно, в ходе этих испытаний стратостат поднимал планеры на высоту, а затем сбрасывал их. Подобные испытания позволяют оценить некоторые аэродинамические характеристики планеров.

Про китайский гиперзвуковой беспилотный летательный аппарат DF-ZF известно не много. За последние несколько лет в сети появлялось несколько рендеров и рисунков предположительного внешнего вида беспилотника, включая конический аппарат с хвостовыми стабилизаторами и аппарат имеющий самолетный планер с дельтавидным крылом.

По неподтвержденной информации, DF-ZF представляет собой гиперзвуковой планер, который будет разгоняться до гиперзвуковой скорости ракетой-носителем, а затем уже планировать к цели на скорости от пяти до десяти чисел Маха (6,2-12,3 тысячи километров в час). Технические подробности о планере засекречены. Вероятно он сможет нести ядерную боевую часть.

Испытания DF-ZF проводятся Китаем с 2014 года. В общей сложности уже были произведены семь успешных запусков аппарата, последний из которых состоялся в апреле прошлого года. Предположительно, запуск аппарата может производиться при помощи баллистических ракет семейства DF-21 с дальностью полета от 1,2 до 1,9 тысячи километров и DF-31 с дальностью от восьми до 12 тысяч километров.

В ноябре прошлого года китайский государственный телеканал CCTV показал репортаж о работе гиперзвуковой аэродинамической трубы JF12, принадлежащей корпорации CASC. Предположительно на видео попала модель беспилотника DF-ZF — его уменьшенная модель была показана с нескольких ракурсов. Она установлена на поддерживающую штангу.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/24/dfzf

----------


## OKA

" Китай успешно осуществил первые испытания по рулению на воде на высоких скоростях своего самолета-амфибии AG600, который сконструирован Китайской авиастроительной корпорацией (AVIC). Как сообщает агентство Синьхуа, данный этап общего комплекса испытаний на воде состоялся в понедельник 1 октября 2018 года на одном из водохранилищ в городе Цзинмэне (центральная провинция Хубэй)



В ходе этого прогона на высоких скоростях по поверхности воды была проверена стабильность работы закрылков, устойчивость воздушного судна во время руления, а также многие другие характеристики. Все системы, передает агентство, во время испытания работали стабильно, что свидетельствует о готовности самолета к следующему важнейшему этапу – взлету и посадке с поверхности воды. Ранее были осуществлены прогоны на низких и средних скоростях. До испытаний по рулению прошли тренировки по отработке действий на случай аварийной ситуации и осуществлена комплексная проверка оборудования с оценкой всех возможных рисков перед спуском на воду.

В конце августа AG600 пересек воздушное пространство трех китайских провинций, совершив перелет из южной провинции Гуандун на аэродром в районе города Цзинмэнь в центральной провинции Хубэй, где ему предстоит совершить первый взлет и посадку с поверхности одного из местных водохранилищ в районе аэропорта Чжанхэ. О сроках проведения этих испытаний пока не сообщается. Первый полет самолета состоялся в декабре 2017 года в городе Чжухае (южная провинция Гуандун).

Китайская авиастроительная корпорация начала работу по конструированию самолета в 2009 году, а первый опытный образец сошел с конвейера в июле 2016-го. Максимальная взлетная масса AG600, который станет одним из крупнейших гидросамолетов в мире, составляет 53,5 т. Он может развивать скорость до 500 км/ч с дальностью полета до 4,5 тыс. км и продолжительностью нахождения в воздухе до 12 ч. Длина самолета – 37 м, размах крыльев – 38,8 м.

Самолет будет выпускаться в пассажирской и грузовой модификациях. Коммерческая эксплуатация начнется не раньше 2022 года после прохождения всех процедур по сертификации, которые должны быть завершены к 2021-му. В начале сентября появилась информация о том, что Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс им. Г. М. Бериева, который производит самолеты-амфибии Бе-200, поможет Китайской авиастроительной корпорации в сертификации AG600."




Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1301747.html


"Небезынтересный репортаж китайского телеканала CCTV об инспекционной поездке Председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина в 79-ю армейскую группу НОАК."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26-YTh3Gbgo

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1300716.html

----------


## OKA

" Китайский ударный вертолет получил графеновую броню


Z-10 Peng Chen / Flickr

Китайские разработчики создали модернизированную версию ударного вертолета Z-10. Как сообщает Global Times, усовершенствованная машина получила дополнительную броню на основе графена. На вертолете новое бронирование используется в зоне кабины пилотов и топливного бака, обеспечивая дополнительную баллистическую защиту.

Графен, помимо прочего, представляет собой материал с высокой механической жесткостью, достигающей одного терапаскаля, и относительно небольшой массой, составляющей всего 0,77 грамма на один квадратный метр. Благодаря этим свойствам китайские разработчики и выбрали графен в качестве основного материала для новой вертолетной брони.

Дело в том, что ударные вертолеты Z-10 оснащены турбовальными двигателями WZ-9 китайской разработки. Каждый вертолет имеет по два двигателя мощностью 1350 лошадиных сил, причем из-за особенности конструкции машин запаса мощности установок практически нет. По этой причине установка дополнительного бронирования из традиционных материалов из-за их большой массы была невозможна.

Подробности о конструкции новой брони не раскрываются. Издание только уточняет, что ее разработка стала возможна после того, как Пекинский институт авиационных материалов разработал новый материал на основе графена, который можно использовать при производстве бронирования для военной техники или бронежилетов.

Длина двухместного ударного вертолета Z-10 составляет 14,2 метра, высота — 3,9 метра, а диаметр несущего винта — 12 метров. При максимальной взлетной массе семь тонн вертолет может нести полезную нагрузку общей массой около тонны. Машина может развивать скорость до 270 километров в час. Z-10 оснащен авиационной пушкой калибра 23 миллиметра и четырьмя точками подвески для ракет и бомб.

В декабре прошлого года исследователи из Городского университета Нью-Йорка экспериментально показали, что двуслойный графен при сильном сжатии обратимо образует пленку со сравнимой с алмазом поперечной жесткостью, а также устойчивую к прокалыванию алмазом. При этом увеличение количества слоев графена к такому эффекту не приводит.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/12/graphene

----------


## OKA

" Китай приступит к серийному производству ударного вертолёта Harbin Z-19E, получившего неофициальное прозвище «Чёрный торнадо». 15 октября, портал airrecognition.com, ссылаясь на официальное заявление корпорации AVIC, сообщил о том, что опытно-конструкторский этап работы над моделью полностью завершён, и машина пойдёт в серию.

Представители AVIC заявили, что экспертная группа испытала вертолёт и детально изучила сопутствующую документацию, после чего дала единогласное положительное заключение.

  
​Вертолёт Harbin Z-19Е на международном авиасалоне в китайском городе Чжухай, 2016 год. airrecognition.com 

Вертолёт Harbin Z-19Е разработан компанией Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing, входящей в состав корпорации AVIC. Первые лётные испытания машины завершились в мае 2017 года.

Базовая модель Harbin Z-19 совершила первый полёт в 2010 году, а спустя два года поступила на вооружение китайской армии. В 2015 году компания Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing продемонстрировала полноразмерную модель Harbin Z-19E, которая легче базовой версии: её максимальная взлётная масса составляет 4250 кг против 4500 кг у Z-19. Специалисты Harbin Aircraft Manufacturing заявляют, что им удалось максимально облегчить машину без ослабления бронезащиты и боевых возможностей, при этом по скорости и манёвренности «Чёрный торнадо» превосходит многие вертолёты в своём классе.

Вертолёт проектировался для наступательных операций и борьбы с бронетехникой противника. Z-19E имеет тандемную бронированную кабину экипажа и комплекс вооружений классов «воздух-поверхность» и «воздух-воздух». Экспортная модификация вертолёта получила ряд улучшений, что делает её более бесшумной и безопасной для пилотирования в условиях реальных боевых действий. По словам разработчиков, Z-19E полностью соответствует всем международным стандартам. "

https://warspot.ru/13180-chyornyy-to...ydyot-v-seriyu

----------


## OKA

Познавательная статья :

" «Сухой» остаток: чем интересна китайская копия Су-27 "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2815841.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Китайские СМИ сообщают о том, что китайский экспортный легкий истребитель FTC-2000G успешно выполнил программу государственных летных испытаний.
Самолет является дальнейшим развитием учебно-тренировочного самолета FTC-2000 Shanying с улучшенным боевым потенциалом, имеет 7 узлов для подвески вооружения, максимальный вес боевой нагрузки 3000 кг, нормальная взлетная масса 8000 кг, дальность 1650 км, продолжительность полета 2 часа.
Истребитель  выполнит летную программу и будет презентован потенциальным зарубежным заказчикам на авиасалоне в Чжухае. "

   

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1324140.html

----------


## OKA

" Первые размытые кадры истребителя J-10 оснащенного предположительно новым вариантом китайского двигателя WS-10 Taihang с управляемым вектором тяги появились в конце прошлого года и с тех пор идут его испытания. Ну а теперь истребитель прибыл для участия в скоро начинающемся Чжухайском авиасалоне и наконец-то появились снимки сопла крупным планом.
Надо сказать, достаточно оригинальная конструкция сопла у них. Некоторые пишут,  что вариант двигателя с этим соплом получил название WS-10B3, но не знаю насколько эти слухи достоверны. Лучше подождать, что официально скажут, когда начнется авиасалон.
P.S. Напомню, что изображения раннего прототипа такого сопла во время наземных испытаний в Китае давно в интернете ходили. Как можно видеть, в итоге этот самый вариант действительно и стали развивать. "

   

Все фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/772299.html

Да и внешне, как 29-й от СМТ отличается)) 

J-10M) Может и радарчик новый))


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cheng....3218/page-585

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cheng....3218/page-617

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cheng....3218/page-618

Неплохо))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Новый "воздушный госпиталь" ВВС НОАК на базе военно-транспортного самолета Y-9  "



Все :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1404079.html

Ещё :

    


https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/2887217.html

Российский "Суперджет" :

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/80630/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://www.google.com/search?q=Yilo...&bih=803&dpr=1

" 25 декабря 2018 года в штаб-квартире китайской государственной авиационной корпорации AVIC прошла торжественная церемония выкатки сотого экспортного ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата Pterodactyl-1 (Yilong-1), установив тем самым новый рекорд экспортных поставок китайских беспилотников."

Фотки :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1421483.html

----------


## OKA

"  Сборка учебно-боевых самолетов Hongdu L-15 (JL-10) в цехах Hongdu Aviation Industry Group в Китае

    
Небольшой фоторепортаж с производственной линии по сборке китайских учебно-боевых самолетов Hongdu L-15 (JL-10) и летно-испытательной станции авиазавода Hongdu Aviation Industry Group в Наньчане."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1437577.html

----------


## OKA

Остальные :

J-11BS fighter jet takes off for sortie - China Military

----------


## OKA

"  Истребители Су-35 в 6-й авиационной бригаде ВВС НОАК. Январь 2019 года

      

Проведение учебно-тренировочных полетов на истребителях Су-35 российского производства в 6-й авиационной бригаде ВВС НОАК, дислоцированной на аэродроме Суйцзы близ Чжаньцзяна (провинция Гуандун). Январь 2019 года "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1441618.html

----------


## OKA

Все фото :

J-11B fighter jet flies through valleys - China Military

----------


## OKA

"  Китайские авиастроительные предприятия занимаются разработкой сразу двух проектов бомбардировщиков, в конструкции которых будут широко применяться технологии малозаметности. Как пишет Aviation Week, об этом объявило Разведывательное управление министерства обороны США. Существование одного из этих проектов — H-20 или H-X — китайские ВВС официально подтверждали в 2017 году. О втором проекте достоверной информации не появлялось.

По данным Пентагона, второй проект, имеющий обозначение JH-XX, предполагает создание истребителя-бомбардировщика средней дальности полета. Самолет получит радиолокационную станцию с активной фазированной антенной решеткой, ракеты класса «воздух-воздух», а также корректируемые боеприпасы для нанесения ударов по наземным целям. Американские военные полагают, что новые китайские самолеты поступят на вооружение не раньше 2025 года.

При разработке новых боевых самолетов китайские конструкторы используют технологии, полученные при разработке истребителей пятого поколения J-20 и FC-31. В Разведывательном управлении министерства обороны США уточнили, что они получили сведения о двух китайских проектах бомбардировщиков в 2017 году.

Ранее стало известно, что новый стратегический бомбардировщик H-20, разработкой которого занимается китайская компания Xian Aircraft Industrial Corporation, будет выполнен по аэродинамической схеме «летающее крыло». Такой вывод можно сделать из видеоролика, опубликованного китайской корпорацией AVIC в мессенджере WeChat. Этот ролик посвящен 60-летию компании Xian и заканчивается фронтальным изображением «летающего крыла», закрытого тканью.

Xian занимается разработкой бомбардировщика с 2016 года. Технические подробности о перспективном самолете пока неизвестны. Предположительно, бомбардировщик сможет нести вооружение массой до 20 тонн и выполнять полеты на дальность до 12 тысяч километров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/16/stealth

Картинки и мультики разные на эту тему))  :

https://www.google.com/search?q=H-20...o8pXMM9vxhO9M:

----------


## OKA

" В репортаже новостной программы военной редакции CCTV о летной подготовке летчиков палубной авиации ВМС НОАК "засветились" учебно-тренировочные самолеты Guizhou JL-9  с посадочным гаком.
Учебно-тренировочные самолеты Guizhou JL-9 разработаны компанией Guizhou на основе  истребителя Guizhou JJ-7 (китайской копии советского МиГ-21У) "

   

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1454229.html



http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019..._9408133_2.htm


Интересно, Як-130 можно для обучения палубников приспособить, хотя бы на "нитках" )


Про 2-х местный J-20 :

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019...nt_9406858.htm

----------


## OKA

" На проходящей в  Кот-д'Ивуаре оборонной выставке Shield Africa 2019 китайская корпорация Norinco представила экспортный реактивный разведывательный беспилотный аппарат Sky Saker FX-500.
Полезная нагрузка - 50 кг. Продолжительность полета - 2 часа. Крейсерская скорость - 800 км/час. Практический потолок - 9000 метров. "

 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1468155.html

----------


## OKA

" Китайские клоны семейства истребителей Су-27/30 "

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1469085.html

----------


## OKA

" Техническое обслуживание ТРДДФ АЛ-31ФН китайских истребителей Chengdu J-10

  




Документальный фильм военной редакции китайского телевидения CCTV 7 о службе авиационных техников ВВС НОАК. В фильме, в частности, показан процесс технического обслуживания авиационных двигателей АЛ-31ФН российского производства (НПО "Сатурн"), стоящих на истребителях Chengdu J-10 ВВС НОАК "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1526616.html

----------


## OKA

"  Впервые продемонстрирована технологическая линия по сборке военно-транспортного самолета Y-20




В новом проморолике китайской государственной авиастроительной корпорации AVIC впервые продемонстрирована линия автоматической сборки тяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов Xian Y-20 на авиационном предприятии Xi'an Aircraft Industrial Corporation в китайском Сиане.
На второй ежегодной сессии ключевого законодательного органа Китая —  Всекитайского собрания народных представителей 13 созыва, стартовавшей 5 марта 2019 года главный конструктор  Y-20 Тан Чанхун заявил о начале массового серийного производства самолета.
Ранее в этом блоге сообщалось о том, что судя по спутниковых снимкам авиационного завода в Сиане, сделанным в октябре 2018 года, помимо семи строевых тяжелых военно-транспортных самолетов ВВС НОАК на летно-испытательной станции авиапредприятия замечены еще 13 бортов данного типа."

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1543458.html

----------


## OKA

"Партнерская дозаправка" в воздухе китайских палубных истребителей Shenyang J-15

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1546685.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Интересные кадры наземной тестовой стрельбы из авиационной пушки ГШ-301 российского производства, находящейся в составе бортового вооружения  китайского истребителя  Shenyang J-11BS. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1559440.html

----------


## OKA

Trung Quốc bất ngờ rơi vào TOP 10 không quân tệ nhất thế giới 2018

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный китайский палубный авиационный комплекс ДРЛО и управления "

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1611112.html

----------


## OKA

" Китайская компания Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing Co., Ltd - крупный производитель легкой бронетехники, также производит легкие автожиры Hunting Eagle для нужд армейской авиации НОАК и других силовых структур КНР.
Как сообщается компания помимио производства легкой бронетехники, выпускает более 200 легких автожиров в год. "

       

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1615277.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребители Су-30МК2  авиационной бригады  Восточного флота ВМС НОАК на учебно-тренировочных полетах в провинции Чжэцзян в Восточном Китае."



Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1624974.html

----------


## OKA

" В китайском сегменте интернета опубликованы фотографии шести учебно-боевых самолетов К-8 с опознавательными знаками ВВС Анголы, произведенных на авиастроительном предприятии Hongdu Aviation Industry Group (HAIG).
Китайская компания HAIG уже заключила несколько контрактов на поставку  самолетов K-8 африканским странам, таким как Замбия, Зимбабве, Танзания, Судан, Гана, Египет и Намибия. Самолет разработан китайской Hongdu Aviation Industry Group.  K-8 оснащается двигателями АИ-25ТЛК украинского и WS-11 (клон АИ-25ТЛК) китайского производства, способен развивать максимальную скорость 800 км/ч. Некоторые экспортные модели также оснащаются двигателем TFE731-2A. Максимальная взлетная масса K-8 – 4470 кг, максимальная дальность полета – 2200 км.  "

 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1635845.html

Мог быть МиГ-АТ))

А навесики красивенькие))

----------


## OKA

" Репетиция воздушной части военного парада в честь 70-летия КНР "

  

Все фото : 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1657436.html

----------


## OKA

Недавний полёт , вызвавший истерику у ю.корейцев и япов))

----------


## Avia M

Операторы молодцы, но совместного мизер. Всё китайское на картинке...

----------


## OKA

> Операторы молодцы, но совместного мизер. Всё китайское на картинке...


Ну, ролик китайский и ветка соотв.))

А вот ещё про тот "случай в квадрате.." ))  :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3620671.html

"Чудно время провели"  :Biggrin: 

Подгадали под амерский визит , вскрыли своими самолётами РТР системы ПВО, отпраздновали 70-летие ВВС НОАК, и разлетелись по домам  :Biggrin: 

Но обещали вернуться ? )))

----------


## OKA

" Tаблица по численности истребителей в ВВС НОАК на 01 июля 2019 года из открытых источников "



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1675198.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель J-10B с подвешенной крылатой ракетой YJ-91 "



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3694700.html

----------


## OKA

Фото с совместных учений :

  

Все :

http://www.81.cn/syjdt/2019-09/20/content_9630467.htm

----------


## L39aero

Когда пресс служба НОАК фотографирует лучше чем наши СМИ вместе взятые.

----------


## GThomson

> Меня удивляют наши "звездуны". Снимают, бывает, целый день на аэродроме... А в итоге хронометраж материала, не считая стендапа с микрофоном, редко превышает полторы-две минуты, состоящие из общих планов и прочей жбони...


сглазили...
китайцы бы никогда не показали такого феерического позорища с падением сразу двух БМД при десантировании.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> сглазили...
> китайцы бы никогда не показали такого феерического позорища с падением сразу двух БМД при десантировании.


В Союзе на больших учениях солдаты гибли и техника тоже самоликвидировалась - и это было абсолютно в порядке вещей.
А тут две замшелые "двойки" побились, да ещё и без людей - так вони на весь рунет. Как коротка память у людей, а...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> сглазили...
> китайцы бы никогда не показали такого феерического позорища с падением сразу двух БМД при десантировании.


Зато амеры показали массовую утилизацию хаммеров аналогичным способом, еще и ржали не стесняясь во время съемки ;)

----------


## stream

> Зато амеры показали массовую утилизацию хаммеров аналогичным способом, еще и ржали не стесняясь во время съемки ;)


...массовую демилитаризацию :)

----------


## Avia M

> В Союзе на больших учениях солдаты гибли и техника тоже самоликвидировалась - и это было абсолютно в порядке вещей.


Вы это здраво утверждаете? В порядке вещей?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Вы это здраво утверждаете? В порядке вещей?


Ну тогдашнее военное руководство, с самой ВОВ жившее в состоянии перманентной батальной паранойи, считало, что это норма и допустимая потеря.
Для тех времён это наверняка было в порядке вещей не потому, что это круто и весело, а потому что это случалось практически постоянно и едва ли кого удивляло.
А тут - поди ж ты! - два броневика без людей разбили! Скандал!

----------


## OKA

> ..А тут - поди ж ты! - два броневика без людей разбили! Скандал!






Вряд ли скандал, скорее недосмотр.

Учения, испытание новых образцов и т.п.

Возможно как-то связано с  этим :

" У двух боевых машин десанта при десантировании в Оренбургской области не сработали парашютные системы, пострадавших нет, сообщили в воскресенье в департаменте информации Минобороны России.
«В результате неисправности парашютных систем при столкновении с землей обе машины получили повреждение. Десантирование техники осуществлялось только без экипажей, пострадавших нет», – говорится в сообщении Минобороны России.

Инцидент произошел 20 сентября во время массового десантирования техники ВДВ в Оренбургской области 217-го гвардейского парашютно-десантного полка 98-й гвардейской воздушно-десантной Свирской Краснознамённой дивизии Воздушно-Десантных Войск.

«Причина и обстоятельства произошедшего устанавливает комиссия командования ВДВ совместно с представителями промышленности», – говорится в сообщении Минобороны.

Как сообщалось, 20 сентября в Оренбургской области проходил активный этап стратегического учения «Центр-2019».

Холдинг «Технодинамика» Госкорпорации Ростех приступил к поставкам Министерству обороны РФ бесплатформенных парашютных систем ПБС-950-У для боевых машин десанта БМД-4М. До конца года «Технодинамика» планирует поставить в Воздушно-десантные войска более 30 комплектов ПБС-950-У.

На учении "Центр-2019" впервые применят ПБС-950-У для десантирования БМД-4М с экипажем

До конца текущего года в интересах Минобороны России будут поставлены более 30 таких парашютных систем.

Из релиза Ростеха:

Разработкой системы ПБС-950-У занимался входящий в холдинг «Московский конструкторско-производственный комплекс «Универсал» в рамках ОКР «Бахча-У-ПДС». Новая система позволяет в любых климатических условиях десантировать БМД-4М из всех типов самолетов Ил-76 на скорости до 380 км/ч с высот до 1500 м над площадкой приземления. Сами площадки приземления могут располагаться на высотах до 2500 м над уровнем моря.

В качестве испытательных мер было проведено свыше 70 сбросов военной техники. В ходе же учений «Центр-2019» ПБС-950-У будет впервые использоваться для десантирования БМД-4М с экипажами до 7 человек. При этом для обеспечения безопасности экипажа будет применяться МКС-350-12 серии 2. Это многокупольная парашютная система. Также будет использована воздушная амортизация принудительного наполнения.

Преимущество ПБС-950-У состоит в том, что она может быть легко смонтирована на боевую машину десанта в походное положение. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3884140.html


Кста, бывает и так :

" Военнослужащий сухопутных сил США признан виновным в намеренном уничтожении трех вездеходов. Инцидент попал на видео и был опубликован на видеохостинге YouTube.

Военный трибунал признал 29-летнего сержанта Джона Скиппера виновным в том, что при выбросе машин с парашютом на учениях он намеренно перерезал стропы парашютов, передает телеканал Fox News.

В результате разбились три вездехода стоимостью более $200 тыс. Инцидент произошел в апреле 2016 года в Германии. "

https://iz.ru/741889/2018-05-10/voen...kh-vezdekhodov

----------


## Avia M

> два броневика без людей разбили! Скандал!


Стоп! Вы же ещё о гибели солдат молвили. В неприемлемом (по моему разумению) контексте...

----------


## OKA

" Подготовка к воздушной части военного парада в честь 70-летия образования КНР " :




    

Полностью :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1714975.html

----------


## OKA

Самолётики))

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1716762.html

----------


## Avia M

> Самолётики))


В ассортименте! "Подарочный набор"... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> В ассортименте! "Подарочный набор"...


Там хороших аппаратов с десяток типов точно наберётся)) За крайние годы, например, норм. ))

----------


## Avia M

> Там хороших аппаратов с десяток типов точно наберётся))


Полагаю поболее...

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю поболее...


))

" Генеральная репетиция воздушной части военного парада в честь 70-летия образования КНР "

        
   

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1724857.html

----------


## OKA

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1725424.html


Парад :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eygg7CWnodc

Фото авиации :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/860078.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Опубликованы качественные фотографии палубного варианта нового китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20F.



 
В сравнении с базовой моделью


В сравнении с "оригиналом" ."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1732805.html

----------


## Avia M

Ли Гань отметил, что гордится статусом первого китайского лётчика, управлявшего новейшей боевой машиной, принятой на вооружение военно-воздушных сил страны. Он рассказал об особенностях J-20.

https://topwar.ru/164062-kitajskij-l...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Отличные рендеры палубного варианта нового китайского многоцелевого вертолета Z-20F "

   ..

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1742132.html

----------


## OKA

Фото самoлётов  :



http://photo.81.cn/pla/2019-10/18/content_9655405.htm

По наводке :

https://twitter.com/imp_navigator

----------


## OKA

" 2 ноября 2019 года на летной конференции китайской авиапромышленной группы Hongdu Aircraft Industry Group (HAIG), которая проходит в Наньчане, прошла презентация и демонстрационные полеты легкого боевого (учебно-боевого) самолета L-15B, представляющего собой модифицированный боевой вариант производимого HAIG учебно-боевого самолета L-15 (JL-10).

    

Как ранее сообщали коллеги bmpd двухместный самолет L-15B предназначен для использования в качестве легкого истребителя-штурмовика и переходного учебно-боевого самолета. В отличие от "базового" L-15, новый самолет L-15B оснащается разработанными запорожским КБ "Ивченко-Прогресс" и осваиваемым АО "Мотор-Сич" двигателями АИ-222-25Ф с форсажной камерой - форсажным вариантом двигателя АИ-222-25. Также самолет L-15B должен быть оснащен бортовой РЛС (якобы с пассивной ФАР), комплексом самообороны, комплексом управления вооружением, в том числе управляемым, и иметь 11 узлов внешней подвески. "




Фото и ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1748...m/1748697.html




" Китайский вариант "Кинжала" "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4091743.html

Ну вот и ответ на вопрос, почему так часто обращали внимание фотографы на "зашитые" б.люки H-6))

----------


## OKA

"Военно-транспортные самолеты Y-9 и Y-20 из состава 4-й военно-транспортной авиадивизии ВВС НОАК."



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4104300.html

----------


## OKA

" Китайские специалисты завершили разработку собственной радиолокационной станции с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР) для истребителя J-11B, который является измененной копией российского Су-27 . Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, испытания нового радара на истребители уже начались.


J-11B , сфотографированный с американского патрульного самолета P-8 Poseidon  U.S. Navy


Радар с АФАР обладает лучшими характеристиками по сравнению с импульсно-доплеровскими радиолокационными станциями, используемыми на серийных китайских истребителях J-11B. Активная фазированная антенная решетка такого такого радара работает по принципу управления фазами сигналов.

Благодаря изменению фаз сигналов, излучаемых разными приемо-передающими модулями, радару с АФАР удается формировать мощный направленный луч, причем направление этого луча можно изменять. В итоге радары с АФАР лишены подвижных частей и поэтому не только требуют меньше техобслуживания, но и обеспечивают быстрое перемещение радиолокационного луча.

При этом радиолокационная станция с активной фазированной антенной решеткой способна обнаруживать воздушные объекты на значительно большем расстоянии.

Испытания модифицированного истребителя J-11B с новым радаром проводятся во время учения в пустынной местности. Как сообщается, проверки радиолокационной станции проходят успешно. В перспективе благодаря радару с АФАР китайские военные намерены оснастить модернизированные истребители J-11B новыми авиационными ракетами большой дальности PL-15.

В ноябре прошлого года китайская корпорация CETC представила прототип квантового радара, с помощью которого можно будет обнаруживать малозаметные цели даже в условиях радиоэлектронного противодействия. Представленное устройство уже прошло ряд успешных испытаний на полигоне на северо-западе Китая.

Согласно описанию CETC, ее квантовый радар использует принцип квантовой запутанности. Так называется феномен, при котором некоторые характеристики квантовых объектов оказываются взаимосвязаны. В китайском радаре используются пары запутанных фотонов. Одни фотоны остаются в системе в качестве контрольных, а другие — формируют сканирующий луч радара.

Фотоны в луче при попадании на какой-либо объект отражаются обратно к радару и регистрируются им, после чего состояние отраженных частиц сравнивается с контрольными.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/07/aesa


"  Центральное телевидение Китая (CCTV) продемонстрировало вариант истребителя J-11B («Цзянь-11 Би», по классификации НАТО – Flanker-L) с новым типом радара, сообщает китайское интернет-издание «China military». Открытый показ в эфире в ходе подготовки к 70-й годовщине ВВС Народной Освободительной Армии (НОАК) свидетельствует о том, что усовершенствованный боевой самолет начал поступать в войска. Истребители такого класса будут эксплуатироваться Военно-воздушными силами и авиацией Военно-морских сил НОАК.

По мнению экспертов, речь идет о новом типе радара с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР), обладающим улучшенными возможностями обнаружения и определения целей, и который позволяет использовать новые образцы ракет класса «воздух-воздух» большой дальности, выполнять более широкий спектр задач, включая ведение воздушной разведки неба, моря и суши.

J-11B разработан китайской военной промышленностью на базе многоцелевого всепогодного сверхзвукового тяжелого истребителя Су-27, созданного ОКБ «Сухой». Шэньянский авиастроительный завод был переоборудован для производства российских самолетов, а также появилась основа для их совершенствования. Китай получил лицензию на производство Су-27 из российских машинокомплектов под обозначением J-11 в середине 90-х годов прошлого века, а в начале 2000-х были заменены многие «родные» узлы на аналоги, 70% деталей поменяли на комплектующие китайского производства, но проблемы с заменой двигателя в те годы решить не удавалось. Однако, J-11B стал дальнейшим развитием многоцелевого J-11 и Су-27. Истребитель J-11B имеет размах крыла 14,7 м. Длина составляет 21,9 м, высота – 5,92 м. Максимальная взлетная масса – 33000 кг, при этом боевая нагрузка – 6000 кг.

По данным СМИ, разработка бортовой радиолокационной станции (БРЛС) с АФАР для установки на самолеты J-11B, J-15, J-16 и другие, относящиеся к семейству Су-27, началась с 2004 года и ее преимуществом стала уменьшенная по сравнению с российскими аналогами масса БРЛС, правда, сравнение проводилось по открытой официальной информации, существовавшей только по некоторым российским БРЛС с АФАР.

110-летнее развитие авиации в Китае ознаменовано многими достижениями, а в 1949 году были созданы Военно-воздушные силы НОАК. В честь празднования их 70-летия в Поднебесной прошли выступления пилотажных групп, шоу парашютистов, была продемонстрирована боевая мощь лучшей авиатехники страны. В общей сложности 35 самолетов 10-ти типов выполнили фигуры высшего пилотажа, в том числе истребитель-невидимка J-20, тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Y-20 и истребитель J-16. Памятные конверты, на которых изображены 100 фотографий и репродукций картин, посвященных истории китайской авиации, 3 ноября были выпущены в свет, сообщает Синьхуа.  "

J-11B – китайский аналог Су-27 получил новый радар с АФАР / Вооружения / Независимая газета

----------


## OKA

" Первые китайские серийные истребители J-10B и J-20 с двигателями с управляемым вектором тяги WS-10B



В китайском сегменте интернета опубликованы фотографии серийных китайских истребителей J-10B и J-20, которые оснащены  новыми двигателями с управляемым вектором тяги -WS-10B/10С национальной разработки.
Ранее истребители данных типов оснащались двигателями российского производства типа АЛ-31ФН или его китайской лицензионной копией. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1752881.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"  Группировка вертолетов российского производства ликвидировала крупный пожар на юге Китая

Пожар, разгоревшийся в горах провинции Гуандун на юге Китая, был оперативно взят под контроль, жертв и пострадавших нет, сообщает агентство Синьхуа. Пожар начался в города района Гаомин города Фошань в 13:53 по местному времени 6 декабря. 
Всего 1069 жителей близлежащих к пожару деревень были эвакуированы. В общей сложности 22 команды спасателей работают на месте, включая 2423 человек и вертолеты.
В авиационную группировку входят: два тяжелых транспортных вертолета Ми-26ТС, пять вертолетов Ка-32А11ВС и один Ми-17. "



Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1781510.html

----------


## OKA

" Репортаж телеканала CCTV7 с китайского авиационного завода Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation. Новейшие самолеты ДРЛО KJ-500, самолеты радиоэлектронной разведки (ELINT) для ВМС Китая - Y9DZ, самолет радиоэлектронной разведки ВВС второго поколения. Y9G и военно-транспортные самолеты Y9. 
Китайский самолетостроительный конвейер за работой."




Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1782756.html

----------


## OKA

Фото и ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1789393.html

----------


## OKA

" Китайская компания Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing Co., Ltd - крупный производитель легкой бронетехники, также выпускающий легкие автожиры Hunting Eagle для нужд армейской авиации НОАК и других силовых структур КНР., провела серию испытаний зимнего варианта легкого автожира."

 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1818775.html

Отличная вешь для патрулей и спецов, с допами в виде дронов и коптеров))

Только лучше всё-таки с лёгкой кабиной и створками , как на "Пайпере" ))

----------


## OKA

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1816650.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ghwwBhzli4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynoCnRAyJ58

" 2 февраля 2020 года военно-транспортными самолетами Ил-76 ВВС НОАК в город Ухань переброшены 1400 военных медиков, которые будут работать в том числе и в этом строящемся госпитале.

 ..По распоряжению штаба по борьбе с распространением коронавируса нового типа, созданного в китайском городе Ухань, для усиления борьбы и предотвращения эпидемии 24 января 2020 года сотни единиц строительной техники и тысячи рабочих начали возведение  госпиталя полщадью 25 тысяч квадратных метров и вместимостью свыше 1000 коек. Штаб возглавил мэр города Чжоу Сяньван. В его подчинении находятся восемь групп, которые заняты быстрым реагированием на выявление новых случаев заболевания, лечением пациентов, у которых обнаружены симптомы нового коронавируса, а также вопросами эвакуации и изоляции пораженных вирусом. Возведение  госпиталя будет завершено к 3 февраля 2020 года..."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1818916.html

Всем нам удачи в борьбе с очередной "инфлюэнцей" !

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Для переброске военных медиков и медицинских грузов в зону борьбы с коронавирусом в китайском Ухане направлены новые тяжелые военно-транспортные самолеты ВВС НОАК Xian Y-20."

        




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1827211.html

Успехов товарищам в борьбе с заразой !

Познавательное мнение врача :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5636330.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребители Су-30МК2  авиационной бригады  Восточного флота ВМС НОАК на учебно-тренировочных полетах в провинции Чжэцзян в Восточном Китае. "

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1843032.html

----------


## OKA

" Проморолик нового китайского истребителя J-16.
Истребитель J-16 был разработан корпорацией Shenyang (Shenyang Aircraft Corporation является крупнейшим производителем военных самолетов в Китае) на базе самолета J-11BS, который в свою очередь является дальнейшим развитием самолета Су-30МКК."




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1846277.html

----------


## OKA

" Новый проморолик Китайской авиастроительной корпорации AVIC о производственном процессе в условиях эпидемии коронавируса. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1843416.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Чтобы улучшить подготовку лётчиков ВМС, компания Guizhou Aviation Industry объявила о разработке палубной версии своего учебно-боевого самолёта JL-9.

Ввод в эксплуатацию второго авианосца потребовал пересмотреть процесс подготовки лётчиков авиакрыла. У Китая нет учебных самолётов, способных садиться на палубу корабля, и подготовка лётного состава ведётся только на наземном тренажёре.


​Учебно-боевые самолёты Guizhou JL-9 navyrecognition.com 

Исправить это обязалась компания Guizhou Aviation Industry, являющаяся частью корпорации AVIC. Глубокой модернизации подвергнется самолёт Guizhou JL-9, также известный как FTC-2000 Mountain Eagle (экспортная версия).

Guizhou JL-9 — китайский учебно-боевой самолёт, разработанный компанией Guizhou на основе Guizhou JJ-7 (китайская копия МиГ-21У). Он совершил первый полёт в 2003 году, а с 2011 года находится в эксплуатации ВВС и ВМС НОАК. Самолёт имеет размах крыла 9,9 м, максимальный взлётный вес 11 т, из которых 2 т могут приходиться на боевую нагрузку."

https://warspot.ru/16873-jl-9-letayu...lya-avianostsa

Хороший подход)) Интересный "учебник"))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/924459.html

----------


## GThomson

> Познавательно :
> 
> https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/924459.html


от маслопузых можно ожидать что угодно, но молоток на 500г и ударная отвёртка при обслуживании двигателя...

----------


## OKA

> от маслопузых можно ожидать что угодно, но молоток на 500г и ударная отвёртка при обслуживании двигателя...


Гаечка прикипела на болтике?))

----------


## OKA

" Расположенный на юге Синьцзян-Уйгурского автономного районе Хотан - это один из двух ближайших аэропортов с большой ВПП (второй - Нгари Гунса) к спорным с Индией районам на западном участке, расположенный примерно в 250-400 км от линии фактического контроля там. В последние пару лет там обычно базировалось около десятка истребителей J-11 и пара десятков J-7.  Судя по всплывшим свежим фотографиям оттуда, там появилось усиление, на фотографиях видно как минимум 8 истребителей J-16, 4 истребителя J-11B,  6 истребителей J-8F или разведчиков JZ-8F, два самолета РЭБ Y-8G и два самолета ДРЛОиУ KJ-500.
via https://twitter.com/RupprechtDeino… "



https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/930811.html

----------


## OKA

" В сети впервые опубликованы  фотографии полета китайского самолета-топливозаправщика на базе тяжелого военно-военно-транспортного самолета Xian Y-20.
На снимках хорошо видны подкрыльевые подвесные агрегаты заправки.". 



Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1917913.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://t.me/ChDambiev/160

" Посадка тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Y-20 в Урумчи с парадным расчетом НОАК, принимавшим участие в Параде Победы в Москве. Самолет, выполняющий рейс Москва-Пекин садится на дозаправку в Урумчи."

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщается китайские палубные истребители Shenyang J-15 впервые провели дозаправку в воздухе друг от друга в условиях темного времени суток.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1991344.html

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный китайский самолет-амфибия AG600, крупнейший в мире гидросамолет, совершил первый взлет с поверхности моря. Как сообщает CGTN, испытания состоялись 26 июля 2020 года в Желтом море у берега города Циндао в провинции Шаньдун. Во время испытаний самолет выполнил взлет с морской поверхности и приземлился на наземном аэродроме. В общей сложности AG600 провел в воздухе 31 минуту. Испытания признаны успешными.

До сих пор испытания AG600 проводились в относительно спокойном пресноводном водохранилище на реке Чжанхэ в провинции Хубэй. Специалисты проверяли герметичность фюзеляжа самолета, надежность работы его бортовых систем и двигателей, а также взлет с поверхности воды и посадку на нее. Испытания на море позволят разработчикам оценить воздействие агрессивной морской среды на планер самолета, его узлы и агрегаты. Кроме того, разработчики смогут оценить управляемость самолета на взлете и посадке при разном состоянии моря.

Разработка AG600 ведется со второй половины 2000-х годов. Летные испытания самолет проходит с 2017 года, а испытания на воде — с 2018-го. Завершить разработку AG600 и начать поставки первых серийных самолетов планируется в 2022 году. Разработчики уже получили заказы на 17 новых гидросамолетов. Длина AG600 составляет 37 метров, а размах крыла — 38,8 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 53,5 тонны. Гидросамолет может выполнять полеты на расстояние до пяти тысяч километров.

AG600 способен перевозить до 50 человек и выполнять полеты на скорости до 570 километров в час. Гидросамолет способен находиться в воздухе до 12 часов. В версии, предназначенной для пожаротушения, новый китайский гидросамолет сможет набирать воду из водоемов в режиме глиссирования со скоростью 0,6 тонны в секунду. AG600 также планируется использовать для доставки военных на острова.




Прежде крупнейшим гидросамолетом считался советский А-40 «Альбатрос». Самолет имел в длину 45,7 метра и размах крыла 42,5 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса гидросамолета составляла 90 тонн. Он мог развивать скорость до 800 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до пяти тысяч километров. По проекту были построены два самолета; программу закрыли в 2012 году. В сентябре прошлого года сообщалось, что Министерство обороны России решило возобновить проект гидросамолета А-40, однако на какой стадии работы находятся сейчас, неизвестно.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/27/ag600

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Небезынтересный репортаж военной редакции китайского телеканала CCTV о 36-й бомбардировочной дивизии ВВС НОАК, которая дислоцирована в провинции Шэньси.  В ходе  семичасового учебно-тренировочного полета  летчики выполнили задачи по организации дежурства в воздухе над акваторией Южно-Китайского моря, а также осуществили практическое применение авиационных средств поражения по различным мишеням.
Дивизия вооружена бомбардировщиками H-6К (модернизированными китайскими клонами Ту-16), оснащенными российскими двигателями Д-30КП-2 и новой авионикой.  Бомбардировщик является  носителем крылатых ракет средней дальности KD-20, для которых имеет шесть подкрыльевых узлов подвески.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2028730.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Сообщается, что 29 августа 2020 года первый опытный образец китайского палубного самолета ДРЛО и управления совершил свой первый полет на аэродроме авиационного завода Xi'an Aircraft Industrial Corporation в  Сиане.
Самолет будет оснащен авиационной радиолокационной станцией KLC-7 с активной фазированной антенной решеткой (АФАР)  разработки китайской государственной корпорации электронной промышленности China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC).
Новый китайский палубный авиационный комплекс ДРЛО и управления предназначен для включения в авиагруппу перспективного китайского авианосца, который строится на судоверфи в Шанхае.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2033455.html

----------


## Fencer

PLAAF - ВВС Народно-освободительной армии Китая https://vk.com/plaaf

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Нежданчик)) 



“ Коллективная свадьба в авиационной бригаде  Восточного флота ВМС НОАК. Бракосочетание на фоне истребителей Су-30МК2.". 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2084130.html

----------


## OKA

" Впервые "засветилась" по всей видимости та самая китайская баллистическая ракета воздушного базирования, испытания которой американские системы слежения фиксировали еще в 2016-18 гг. и тогда предполагали, что дальность ракеты составляет до 3000 км. Ракета большая и подвешивается на специальные крепления под фюзеляжем ракетоносца H-6N.". 




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/966426.html

----------


## OKA

Качественные снимки J-20 :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2270010.html

----------


## OKA

" Отличный фоторепортаж chinamil.com о бомбардировщиках H-6К (модернизированных китайских клонов Ту-16) 36-й бомбардировочной дивизии ВВС НОАК, оснащенных российскими двигателями Д-30КП-2 и новой авионикой.  Бомбардировщик является  носителем крылатых ракет средней дальности KD-20, для которых имеет шесть подкрыльевых узлов подвески.".

 и т. д. 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2286601.html

Довели до ума, нашли нишу применения, и летают))

----------


## OKA

" А вот и появилась первая фотография доставленного закачику, изготовленного для Корпуса морской пехоты ВМС Народно-освободительной армии Китая на АО «Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод»  вертолета Ми-171Ш. Ранее в опубликованном годовом отчете Государственной корпорации «Ростех» за 2019 год, в течение 2019 года АО «Вертолеты России» (входящим в состав ГК «Ростех») были подписаны контракты на поставку в Китай крупных партий вертолетной техники российского производства - суммарно 121 вертолета.
Согласно отчету, в 2019 году были подписаны контракты на поставку в Китай:

68 вертолетов Ми-171 (в том числе модернизированных Ми-171E);

18 вертолетов Ми-171Ш (военно-транспортных);

14 вертолетов Ми-171 с двигателем ВК-2500;

21 вертолета «Ансат».". 

 Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2290488.html

----------


## OKA

" В новом проморолике китайской государственной авиастроительной корпорации AVIC (Aviation Industry Corporation of China), посвященном 70-летию авиационной промышленности КНР, впервые продемонстрирован китайский самолет-заправщик на базе тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Xian Y-20. Сообщается, что новый самолет получил обозначение Y-20U. На видео с 0:30.". 

https://t.me/ChDambiev/7572

----------


## OKA

" Как прекрасен этот МиГ, посмотри.." ))) 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2296148.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Китайские реактивные двигатели достигли уровня, когда их начали устанавливать на однодвигательные истребители. 11 мая портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что первые серийные истребители Chengdu J-10 с двигателями местного производства поступили на вооружение ВВС НОАК.

На снимках учений ВВС НОАК показан истребитель J-10C «Стремительный дракон» с двигателем WS-10B Taihang. Китайская цензура не раскрывает место проведения учений, а также серийный номер истребителя, но по неофициальным данным, самолёт принадлежит базе ВВС в городе Шаньтоу (провинция Гуандун).



Истребитель J-10C с двигателем WS-10B defensenews.com

Китаю долго не удавалось создать авиадвигатель достаточной мощности и надёжности. С 2010 года двигатели WS-10 начали устанавливаться на двухдвигательные истребители Shenyang J-11 и J-16, тогда как для однодвигательных самолётов закупались российские АЛ-31Ф. Теперь же страна может отказаться от импортных поставок двигателей для своих истребителей.". 

https://warspot.ru/19620-kitayskie-d...yh-dvigatelyah

----------


## OKA

> В "шапке" обозначен..
> 
> Guizhou JL-9 — китайский учебно-боевой самолёт, разработанный компанией Guizhou на основе Guizhou JJ-7 (китайская копия МиГ-21У)[2].
> 
> Самолёт предлагается на экспорт под обозначением FTC-2000 Mountain Eagle и оснащается итальянской БРЛС Grifo S-7..


Полёты :

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/5087304.html

Есть с другими воздуханами)) 

https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/5060494.html

----------


## OKA

" Новые фотографии нового китайского военно-транспортного вертолета Z-8L". 



Ещё :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2336515.html

"Мерлин" и "Суперфрелон" по - китайски))

----------


## OKA

J-20 над Тибетом) 




Хорошая платформа) Можно ПКР прицепить, или обвесить, как "Страйк Игл"))

----------


## OKA

Стэлс-битвы)

----------


## OKA

" Авиагруппа ВВС НОАК, следующая к месту проведения международного конкурса по воздушной выучке летных экипажей «Авиадартс-2021» в новосибирском аэропорту Толмачево. Перебазирование китайской команды из мест постоянной дислокации на территории Китая к месту проведения мероприятия  на аэродром Дягилево (Рязань) и обратно проводится с использованием аэродромов Толмачёво (Новосибирск) и Кольцово (Екатеринбург). Сообщается, что ВВС НОАК направили в Россию 11 единиц авиатехники: бомбардировщики -ракетоносцы Xian H-6K, тяжелые военно-транспортные самолеты Xian Y-20, военно-транспортные самолеты Shaanxi Y-9, истребители Shenyang J-16 и Chengdu J-10B.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2386877.html

----------


## OKA

Художник так видит)) 

https://t.me/ChDambiev/14178

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про учения :

https://t.me/ChDambiev/14294

----------

